# California pill discussion



## trance in fraance

Not sure what happened to the old thread so here's the new one.

Please dont ask what the contents of your pill are, thats what test kits are for. 
you can order one at Dancesafe.org or if thats not a possibility you can check out Pillreports.com or Ecstasydata.org and see if someone else has a report on the same pill.

anyways whats everyone's opinions on this new pokeball generation? 
imo they kinda suck, dont get me wrong, i love that we're seeing more and more pills with MDxx in them (even though its a *small* amount ) but i hate rolls cut with amph, anything other than caffeine i guess :/

*discusssssssssss*


----------



## thizzmeout

All these new amph pokes definately aren't the best... But they are definately far from the worst. I'd perfer my pills cut with caffeine too, but hey it's better being a lil amped up then getting piped.


----------



## thizzmeout

Oh and I have only consumed 2 of the new pokes going around so far, the yellow dragonflies and the green macs.
Yellow dragonflies win that contest IMO.


----------



## trance in fraance

i havent been piped yet so idk but im just noot a fan of amps anymore 
the green macs sucked imo, the press was nice but they were pretty weak ime.
i heard the dragonflies were bomb though, glad you had fun :D


----------



## unrealthizz

what happened to this thread? this thread used to be more active, guess nothing has been out. the last one's ive tried were purple batmans, felt like a downer not worth it at all. i got some yellow sunbursts i hope they will be okay, socal need's to get something better.


----------



## rollnpeace

^ Soca has plenty of good beans...you just have to find them.


----------



## Roll1n

I agree the ones going around as of late aren't that great imo. last years were so much better, i had a couple of blue macs on my bday last year and it was one of the best days of my life. felt like the pill was 75% mdma and 25% speed. perfect combination for a roll pill imo. i hate downer thizzles they suck.


----------



## rollnpeace

^ I don't remember any blue macs containing speed last year. There is also no way of knowing the percentage of each substance in the pills you consume so speculating doesn't do you much good. Everyone is different...I personally don't like any speed/amp in my pills...I like my mdma clean. Just in the last month, CA has gotten 2 batches of white pumas which both were good, mac reboots in various colors, white and green mitsubishis, nikes in various colors, white lightning bolts, purple and blue batmans, purple kappas, sunbursts in different colors, and even quality molly. If you can't find anything good, you need better hooks.


----------



## tesk69

and playboys too, just dont expect anything out of the ordinary since most of the presses going around are mdxx med-low.


----------



## blah blah

Yeah it seems that's the trend outta cali anymore that most all beans are low dosed at best except the pumas. Solid medium dose. RnP has it been legitimately confirmed that there are in fact 2 different batches of glittered pumas out n about? All the pumas I've compared just look like that little piece joining the head and front leg have chipped off but the roll has all been the same for everyone...a good one.


----------



## tesk69

it seems to be all about the money now n day's greedy pressers


----------



## tesk69

anyone heard of yellow playboys in the socal area?


----------



## blah blah

Weren't there 2 presses of yellow playboys tesk? The reboot/nike/playboy/batman press ones that faced right that were clean? Then the yellow pipe bomb ones that faced left?


----------



## tesk69

not sure, i only heard of green and purple ones of that press. the ones im talking about look like the pipe ones, its confusing tho cuz theres reports that indicate them mdxx. not sure if there 2 different batches or different presses


----------



## rollnpeace

^ I would have to see a picture of it to be able to tell you.


----------



## tesk69

nvm my friend tested them and they where pipes


----------



## epic11

Word of warning, if you got the last batch of skulls (The SUPER light blues) You wont roll............. Tried 4 n a half last saturday. No roll, no euphoria. Super mild effects. This has happened to everyone that has eatin my light blue skulls. Really upsetting


----------



## XciteD

i still have some of the first batch of white ones got them in like august. dropped 1 1/2 at an event last weekend and rolled BALLS.


----------



## epic11

XciteD said:


> i still have some of the first batch of white ones got them in like august. dropped 1 1/2 at an event last weekend and rolled BALLS.



wish i had those ones. haha.


----------



## pikachueater25

new stamp of skulls or were they like skull candies in the past?


----------



## psyphonik

Has anyone heard anything about yellow peace signs. All research points to a batch circulating around 2010, but nothing recent


----------



## tesk69

they're total bs, or at-least from what i heard. be safe and avoid em


----------



## psyphonik

tesk69 said:


> they're total bs, or at-least from what i heard. be safe and avoid em


Thank you for the heads up. Gotta keep looking


----------



## tesk69

try looking for a press with a reputation there's a few going around, if your lucky you will land some pumas. try skipping mollys tho allot of them are rc crap, goodluck.


----------



## auenway

Hey guys im new over here, had to come by to ask if any of you have heard or tried Green FU's. Im trying to get some for coachella and came across some just wanna know how they are before I pick them up.


----------



## Roll1n

rollnpeace said:


> ^ I don't remember any blue macs containing speed last year. There is also no way of knowing the percentage of each substance in the pills you consume so speculating doesn't do you much good. Everyone is different...I personally don't like any speed/amp in my pills...I like my mdma clean. Just in the last month, CA has gotten 2 batches of white pumas which both were good, mac reboots in various colors, white and green mitsubishis, nikes in various colors, white lightning bolts, purple and blue batmans, purple kappas, sunbursts in different colors, and even quality molly. If you can't find anything good, you need better hooks.



That's crazy. Blue apple macs? Those were flying last year. Went around so quickly and people loved them. The comdown on them was a bit harsh though, but for me it was worth it. i loved those pills


----------



## 420cali

So dem pokes back new batch. The collection wants some new friends





[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## XciteD

dont think its too wise to post a pic with that many pills in it but DAMN im jelly.


----------



## 420cali

Data scrubbed encrypted browser whatchu know bout that... dont be gel peep game step up to the level


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

what a heart warming pic.


----------



## XciteD

Alright guys i posted this report on another letdown 
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=29115


----------



## epic11

420cali said:


> So dem pokes back new batch. The collection wants some new friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



oh dear lord. YES!


----------



## tesk69

those white elephants where the shit.what are the bottom 3 printss tho?


----------



## 420cali

left to right... Yellow butterfly,green light bulb , yellow clover, green$, green euro


----------



## epic11

Ill take some white elephants please. kthx!


----------



## tesk69

Am I the only one that keeps on staring at that pic? Lol I'm soo jelly >:/


----------



## the toad

Clearly the pokemeister is still in business...


----------



## mthightoker

The elephants were the only og pokes i got to try, and they were amazing. Hopefully he's back


----------



## epic11

mthightoker said:


> The elephants were the only og pokes i got to try, and they were amazing. Hopefully he's back



mt high eh?


----------



## freehugs

How often do you guys test pills that contain only MDMA, caffeine is fine too, that live in northern california?  I haven't taken a pill in the last year because my molly hookup has been fantastic, but I kind of want to start a collection so I am looking into buying a testing kit.


----------



## the toad

freehugs said:


> How often do you guys test pills that contain only MDMA, caffeine is fine too, that live in northern california?  I haven't taken a pill in the last year because my molly hookup has been fantastic, but I kind of want to start a collection so I am looking into buying a testing kit.


 
Not very often... ive tested a bunch that showed only meth and i also see a lot of pipes... in fact ive only seen one press in about the last year that was clean and i consumed...

I stick to molly also because i happen to have a reliable source...


----------



## 420cali

The poke chant and dance finally worked. Time to collect them all YEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## korei

I hope so. It was always nice to have a reliable 'brand'...looks like a deliberate drop too, right before Coachella.


----------



## terrence111

Came across some this week that are just like the picture, but yellow dragonfly. think they are legit? any1 seen some yellow dragonflies like the ones in the pic?


----------



## the toad

The summer collection is always the most anticipated and sought after lol


----------



## tesk69

i dont see any dragonfly's in the pic..


----------



## the toad

Depends on what dragonflys you have... heres a few along with what they contain...

http://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php?start=0&search_field=all&s=dragonfly


----------



## tesk69

from the pics on the reports it seems to be this one but in yellow, and green

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1901

so far no copy cat press has managed to get it right so i guess theyre legit.


----------



## Grantloko

I can't find anyyy good ills and I'm in SoCal ahhhh!


----------



## LuGoJ

420cali said:


> Data scrubbed encrypted browser whatchu know bout that... dont be gel peep game step up to the level


 
With exif data included lawl


----------



## the toad

Grantloko said:


> I can't find anyyy good ills and I'm in SoCal ahhhh!



Are you wearing the police uniform when you ask?


----------



## Grantloko

hahahaha naw its dry here where i am


----------



## Grantloko

has anyone heard about yellow peace signs?


----------



## XciteD

i'm on a mission for some pokes again too. its been a while!!! sooo dry over here tho


----------



## Grantloko

someone told me about angry bomb pokeballs too? are these legit anyone


----------



## rupture231

I haven't seen a copycat for the angry bombs, that I know of.  But it was an OG press, I had em in white and they were delicious!


----------



## 420cali

LuGoJ said:


> With exif data included lawl


 hahaha yup spoofed


I have seen some fake bombs.....http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=23701


----------



## 2c-goinsane

Grantloko said:


> has anyone heard about yellow peace signs?



i have had yellow and blue peace signs before that were really bomb from yalls area, idk about now though that was a while back. i would use a test kit on them just to be safe unless there already confirmed mdx.


----------



## Grantloko

2c-goinsane said:


> i have had yellow and blue peace signs before that were really bomb from yalls area, idk about now though that was a while back. i would use a test kit on them just to be safe unless there already confirmed mdx.



Yeah i know i wish i had a test kit :/


----------



## tesk69

peace signs are bunk avoid


----------



## the toad

Why dont you have a test kit? You can get a bottle of marquis for like 25 bucks.... buying a few bunk pills will cost you that much in cash plus a bad time or getting sick...


----------



## L1FTD

Whats the good word for LA/SF area? I'm going on a hunt tomorrow for a care package to be used saturday.. Anyone have a heads up on what I should jump on vs. run away from?


----------



## tesk69

look around on pr and you will find the info your looking for


----------



## sir_thizzalot

What's up with the flat face dome back white rolex and pink maserati Cali?
It's rude of you to steal my states pills!  Any others out with those two?


----------



## Grantloko

picking up yellow dragonfly pokes soon


----------



## lsm

Between the three, which would you pick? Blue paws, yellow dragonflies, or purple macs?


----------



## epic11

All pokes, all good. I'd choose white elephants though I sware I saw a pic of one.


----------



## Grantloko

Friend said he can get blue true religion ... It sounds bunk what does anyone think


----------



## vickslobotomy

did anybody experience 'pink maserati'?
what's the dosage with this one?


----------



## epic11

vickslobotomy said:


> did anybody experience 'pink maserati'?
> what's the dosage with this one?



www.pillreports.com


----------



## mintsRus420

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...m2idIg?docId=e329e592b6534b3788d14d48fede29e4 

check this out cali peeps its a interesting read and they busted some people with 18,000 pills


----------



## MasterRoshi

^^^crazy shit funny as fukk.. i hope they have to pay and go more broke


----------



## tesk69

fuck daniel chong i wanna know more about the pills


----------



## yanker

The lesson here my friends is clearly u can drink ur own urine w out dying. That's what I got out of it at least.


----------



## the toad

Im stuck on the "ate white powder he found on the floor, later identified as meth" 8)


----------



## Folley

Chemically Insane said:


> Im stuck on the "ate white powder he found on the floor, later identified as meth" 8)



My bag of meth looked a LOT like molly. A clear rocky crystal that tastes like shit... could easily be mistaken for MDMA, especially at a rave 


That's why you need a reagent tester...


----------



## the toad

Did you read the story?


----------



## Folley

Chemically Insane said:


> Did you read the story?




Oh shit lol, I completely forgot that guy "found" meth... yeah I read that a few days ago though... I thought that was very odd as well 

Not to mention that taking meth while dehydrated and starving is probably the worst time you could do it, you're going to have so much excess energy, but no fuel to burn...


----------



## Jagninja

I don't know whether I'm jealous or feeling sorry for this guy.


----------



## Folley

I kind of feel jealous too lol... even though its fucked up...

I mean, if someone offered me $20 mill to stay in a cell for 5 days I would do it. But then I would know I'm going to get out eventually.. to just be forgotten in a cell like that though... it must have been hell.


----------



## blah blah

I wanna know what pills got seized damn it. Hopefully a bunch of single naked ladies, yin yangs, and dolphins. Get those bitches off the streets! Good job po po if they ganked a bunch of pipes lol


----------



## yanker

Hey I wouldn't mind confiscating a bunch of single naked ladies that's for damn sure. Oh wait ur talking bout the pills fuck them pipes. I'm jealous to id do a lot of shit for 20million dollars w drinking my own urine probably at the bottom of the list....or top... well u know what I mean.


----------



## xtcboi84

can someone pm me and let me know how much a jar goes for? thanks.


----------



## epic11

xtcboi84 said:


> can someone pm me and let me know how much a jar goes for? thanks.



lawls.


----------



## the toad

xtcboi84 said:


> can someone pm me and let me know how much a jar goes for? thanks.



Peanut butter, or jelly?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XYrqYVialk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## xtcboi84

haha. already got the information. thanks guys..


----------



## sungsta

anyone try some blue pepsis? new press, i think. couldn't find them on pillreports


----------



## korei

every report i've seen on the new "paw" pokeballs has them in green...but i just heard i have access to them in blue...unfortunately i cant inspect them before making the order. Has anyone heard of new legit 'paws' being blue ?


----------



## epic11

So reports have come to a screeching halt. Did the pokes dissapear already?


----------



## jm67555

what up cali..........what it do.......


----------



## sungsta

well blue pepsis in the bay area aren't very good..
popped one and it never hit
popping two is alright apparently though but yeah they're a bit weak


----------



## mthightoker

sungsta said:


> well blue pepsis in the bay area aren't very good..
> popped one and it never hit
> popping two is alright apparently though but yeah they're a bit weak


You should search your pills before you take them next time. The first result of "blue pepsi pill" on google says it's unactive. If you don't buy them and let everyone know that they aren't MDMA, you can help clean up the scene of bunk shit.

Anyways, I traded ~80 mg of molly for a green paw pokeball at a rave a couple weeks ago that I'm waiting to take in the summer. It looks dank as fuck as many of you already know. It has the look and color of an OG poke which is getting me excited for future presses. Sadly, I only have one but it should mix well with this molly.


----------



## tesk69

mthightoker said:


> You should search your pills before you take them next time. The first result of "blue pepsi pill" on google says it's unactive. If you don't buy them and let everyone know that they aren't MDMA, you can help clean up the scene of bunk shit.
> 
> Anyways, I traded ~80 mg of molly for a green paw pokeball at a rave a couple weeks ago that I'm waiting to take in the summer. It looks dank as fuck as many of you already know. It has the look and color of an OG poke which is getting me excited for future presses. Sadly, I only have one but it should mix well with this molly.



if it was pure molly you should of just kept it, it would of given you a better/stronger roll in my opinion. no biggie since you have more molly lol


----------



## magik23

Has anyone heard anything on on Red dragon pokeballs? It looks to be the same presser as yellow dolphin pokeballs but I didn't get to test them before we got them. I'm gunna test them this weekend (right before we take them) but just wondering if anyone has heard anything about them? I've heard from mutual friends that they were good but need to know if i should bring back up haha.


----------



## sungsta

mthightoker said:


> You should search your pills before you take them next time. The first result of "blue pepsi pill" on google says it's unactive. If you don't buy them and let everyone know that they aren't MDMA, you can help clean up the scene of bunk shit.


When I got them I couldn't find anything on them, google or pillreports, except something in the UK. Anyways, a batch of naked ladies are coming around the east bay.


----------



## XciteD

Came across some green mac pokeballs, they tested and look just as the old pokes did. My marquis is going bad but i got a straight purple reaction. no adulterants, my friend seconds that. She took 2 and had a floory good time  i didnt post a report on them tho cause i forgot to take a pic of the test results, and they are exactly the same as the other reports so didnt want to be redundant.
Also got a few of the white guccis cant wait to try those in july!


----------



## lm2pha4u

I'm curious to know if the orange gatorade or orange lightning bolts good? Kinda skeptical to me as I've only seen a report on this press a year ago and really hoping its new and not another pipebomb


----------



## magicstix

OK soon I will be attending an event in Vegas but have a friend bringing me pills form so cal. Will have access to yellow euro pokes and purple mac pokes... which one shall I eat for the cleanest but strong mdma experience...


----------



## youngvike

hey everyone i'm getting ready for a big event in vegas and was wondering what the best pills in the Bay Area are right now..thanks!


----------



## menudo84

Everything points to the euro's being bomb, I couldn't find em so i settled for the purple macs, both are good from all the reports on PR, they are both super clean, but i think that the euro's are a bit stronger.I tested the purple mac and it is legit. Also tested a garfield cut out and it tested like shit, no MDXX whatsoever. I'm sure we will cross paths at THE EVENT!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngvike

thanks menudo84, the only pills i've been able to come across are white guccis I'll keep on the lookout for the two you mentioned!


----------



## menudo84

the white gucci's(GMC) are nice too, i cant find those, i wanted to mix a Gucci and a mac cuz the party is going to be long if ya know what i mean! but u will notice the amp inside that bean my friend.


----------



## the toad

mintsRus420 said:


> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...m2idIg?docId=e329e592b6534b3788d14d48fede29e4
> 
> check this out cali peeps its a interesting read and they busted some people with 18,000 pills



*NSFW*:


----------



## mozokev

Vegas baby! a friend is bring me white lightnings and from what I've heard they're pretty bomb and reports show straight MDA.


----------



## menudo84

so lucky bro..


----------



## epic11

Something fishy about the new batch of pokes. I tried a green paw recently and the whole experience was extremely wonky. I felt very out of it. Ketamine cuts again? Edata someone please!


----------



## epic11

Upon further research of ketamines effects, I'm gonna go ahead and say the the green paw pokeball DOES contain ketamine. I experienced many of the effects listed on erowid.


----------



## the toad

epic11 said:


> Upon further research of ketamines effects, I'm gonna go ahead and say the the green paw pokeball DOES contain ketamine. I experienced many of the effects listed on erowid.



Ill take ket over mdma most of the time... i doubt much os going into pills tho... ket is as more expensive than mdma


----------



## 420cali

Yup new pokes are wack I had them all in front of me and after reagent test against the old batch passed.


----------



## xtcboi84

whats goodie? yeah i def. agreed with yall about the new pokieballs. i recently had green paws and yellow dragonfly at a festival and shiet made me felt lazy.


----------



## tesk69

aha thats what i been trying to say since they came out, theyre pretty weak. they dont even come close to the og's


----------



## xtcboi84

i took 4 i was rolling @_@ but i felt lazy and dumb at the same time. =T i was actually looking for the some white G at the festival. haha.


----------



## tesk69

trust me bro if you didn't find any you weren't looking, the g's where everywhere


----------



## xtcboi84

you're probably right haha i guess i didnt try hard enough but its kinda harder for me cause im from the eastcoast. but damn i had a chance in day 1 but i declined the switch for the pokieballs. (i tried different kinds of pokieball) so i wouldnt thought it would be like this . FML regardless i had fun but it was def. not for me. i didnt want to sit around and bullshiet.


----------



## menudo84

I myself hadnt had the "OG" pokes, but the purple macs and the purple euro's were good, i think there is too many peeps on her that like the speed in the pills, i rolled balls off of 4 all night and in the morning when the sun came up, i was actually hungry, which i may add was awesome, i ate lightly and passed out woke up feeling fine. my friend took the GMC's or Gucci's whatever you want to call them and he had a really hard time going to sleep, cuz they had amps in them. i will add i was floored by the poke's but i knew it was a super clean roll.


----------



## xtcboi84

menudo84 said:


> I myself hadnt had the "OG" pokes, but the purple macs and the purple euro's were good, i think there is too many peeps on her that like the speed in the pills, i rolled balls off of 4 all night and in the morning when the sun came up, i was actually hungry, which i may add was awesome, i ate lightly and passed out woke up feeling fine. my friend took the GMC's or Gucci's whatever you want to call them and he had a really hard time going to sleep, cuz they had amps in them. i will add i was floored by the poke's but i knew it was a super clean roll.



yeah i understand but i dont wanna be sitting on the floor all night/day. these new pokieballs like yellow dragonfly and green paws just made me and my friends real lazy. dont get it twisted i was rolling balls but it wasnt for me. 

mac pokes is better then yellow dragonfly n green paw. hands down.

OG Pokieballs gave you some kinda energy which was perfect cuz after your done with you roll you could literally fall asleep.

but i guess everybody is different. i just wish it had some amp in them. rolling is fun but dancing with it is better.


----------



## menudo84

you should get some caffeine pills and take with them, i had some adderall at the vegas event a couple weeks ago, but i liked the roll i got off of the euros and the macs so i didnt take the adderall, so your right everyone has there on preference.


----------



## tesk69

heres a pic of the 2 batches of ecko's. one is completely white and the other is a really faint green with dark green specks, seems white in most light had to tweak the saturation and vibrance a bit so people could see the difference. both tested very similar, the white ones are a bit fatter....


----------



## crobarkid99

wtf^^ very interesting thou tesk. that press is horrible looking. whats with those green specks?  Sometimes i wonder wtf pressers are thinking of when they do shit like this


----------



## tesk69

idk mane, im guessing the binder and dye weren't mixed properly before it was pressed, but the white ones seemed to be pressed better. you can hardly tell what the print is on the green ones. maybe the filler to binder ratio is more? who knows..


----------



## tokl

has anyone tried the purple dolphins and yellow batmans floating around socal yet?


----------



## yanker

Dolphins have a bad rep. Look on pillreports I'm sure they're listed up there.


----------



## tesk69

tokl said:


> has anyone tried the purple dolphins and yellow batmans floating around socal yet?



both tsted positive for mdxx
Dolphins:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=29853
Batmans:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=29859


----------



## the toad

Batmans are lookin pretty crappy...

http://www.ecstasydata.org/results.php?start=0&search_field=all&s=batman


----------



## Folley

^ Not in California... there are white and yellow Batman pills going around that both tested positive for MDMA


Ecstasydata isn't really a good source to use for which pills are going around... there is only a very small percentage of pills that make it on there.


----------



## thizzlemonster86

lol purple dolphins. why would any presser use the fuckin dolphin anymore!


----------



## lm2pha4u

Is everyone in socal having a hard time finding legit stuff haha I feel like socal is flooded with pipe bombs right now just curious if anyone has had the same luck as me


----------



## tesk69

its not that bad. if you look hard enough you will at-least find low dosed rolls


----------



## lm2pha4u

Thx for the reply tesk gives me some hope just gotta keep searching harder p.l.u.r. xD


----------



## menudo84

hell ya bro! and i know L A... why wouldnt we be able to find the good ones. it is always a challenge finding them in my area but, when i do i pick up as much as possible mi amigo.... happy hunting and always test yo chit!


----------



## tesk69

hes right it shouldn't be that hard, especially with all these presses going around it should be a piece of cake..


----------



## lm2pha4u

I agree as well shouldn't be hard but the people I know simply don't give a fuck if they're selling pipes so they're not even worth my time anymore its all about who you know I was just curious if its been the same luck for everyone and with your last few reports tesk gives me some hope thx for the reply


----------



## desertracer543

Anyone tried out the green mickeys (Bay Area)? I'm assuming these are just the newest press after the yellow mickeys, so they're probably methy


----------



## Blackranger

I have not found a decent pill in SoCal in over a year, things have gotten really bad. I've almost given up!!


----------



## Grantloko

where's all the good ills </3


----------



## crobarkid99

^^2012 was a decent year for you guys.  Trying to recover from the OG pokeball fallout was not as easy as some probably thought.   I swear its a fuckin gold mine out there if someone really got the balls to start up a new lab pumping out good pills.
It seems the pressers out there (small backyard labs here and there) have either had probs importing safrole or they are just greedy fucks and know a small dose of meth in a pill goes a looooong way.  Especially when ur at an all day event and u dont wanna redose all the time. Buuuuuut, i can still think of at least 7-10 presses throughout 2012 in Cali that tested clean, even thou they were fairly low dosed pills (once again, greedy pressers putting small amounts of mdxx in their pills so peeps need to buy more just to have a decent roll.


----------



## mintsRus420

looks like things are getting a lil better in cali by the reports on PR


----------



## facedbeyond82

You guys know that the presser is not always the chemist right? plenty of operations just buy the already-synthesized mdxx, and THEN press their pills. i just see this said over and over, that the pressers cant find the precursors necessary for their mdxx pills....when plenty of times the pressers are just having trouble finding raw mdma in bulk to use in their pressing machine, not piperonyl or safrole or the other main precursors that a lab uses for mdma synth. this may be off topic as all hell but my main point is that the "presser" is not always the chemist... hes an entrepenuer who either bought or borrowed a pill-pressing machine to make profit with(using mdxx, pipes, caffeine, methylone, etc). most chemists(or basement chemists, lol) are paid well for their expertise...but are not the presser themselves. if the mods believe this is information that is counter-productive to harm reduction....go ahead and delete it.


----------



## facedbeyond82

^That is my last coherent comment for a couple days. lmao. happy NYE bluelighters & greenlighters... i have practically no tolerance and im about to take a decent dose of mdxx for the 1st time in 4+ months. goodbye 2012, lets all eat some pills/molly and hope the world doesnt blow up hahaa


----------



## skip2my

hmmmm, M80 = firecracker, so new ''explosive'' pills for the new year?


----------



## Happysprinkles

Those M80s are just okay...  to be honest, I think I've rolled harder and longer double dropping the Sunbursts in December 2011.
I just kept peaking but never really rolled v.v
It has like a different feeling to it..


----------



## Vikingroller88

Are all the M80 pills the same? Based on on the reports on PR some people have a great time off 1 and some have to take 3-4.


----------



## Vikingroller88

with so-cal flooded with these M80s what is your opinion on the blue mac poke that is floating around.

would you take the Blue Mac over the M80's?


----------



## Grantloko

This shit is like dead haha. anyone hear of anything going around? might be able to get some blue $ sign pokes. what do you guys think?


----------



## danceparty

I've heard good things about those blue $ pokes. Supposedly similar to m80s and the mac pokes. Did you end up getting them?


----------



## thizzlemonster86

lol grabage over here.


----------



## kionna

serious garbage trucking here in so cal.. desperate times.. 

went to my usual guy.. 

"what cha got?" 
"blue monkey.. pink monkey.. yellow monkey.."

wtf lol... need a new guy.. maybe that's my problem hahaha


----------



## tesk69

Theres plenty of medium dosed pills and molly going around cali right now. If you cant get your hands on any your obviously doing something wrong, or maybe you just ain't about that life lol


----------



## wtf_geo

Mac Reboots? Anyone know anything about 'em? T


----------



## rollonsafely

tesk69 said:


> Theres plenty of medium dosed pills and molly going around cali right now. If you cant get your hands on any your obviously doing something wrong, or maybe you just ain't about that life lol



Yup amazing molly in cali, much better than any press going around. Just gotta look for the right guy


----------



## tesk69

@ wtf_geo - heard nothing but good things about those reboots.

 @rollonsafely cant complain about cali right now, lots of good mdma, just in time for all these events.


----------



## thizzlemonster86

Im sorry but things are not ok in cali lol. You guys keep saying its not that bad. lol yeah since when is it not that bad? Are you fuckin kidding me? Its been nothing but complete shit for the last 4 years in all states including cali. lol low dose? yeah cause we all wanna pay 5 to 10 bucks for 50mg MDMA pills huh? Thats fucking garbage and im just keeping it real. YEAH, IT REALLY IS THAT BAD!

So yeah, im not surprised all of you are having a hard time finding at least decent pills. Its a fucking joke over here and so is every press from here.


----------



## epic11

^ theres good pills everywhere....... Price per mg isnt that good, but still good ones everywhere. Socal is flooded right now.


----------



## facedbeyond82

considering how things have been over the last 3 or 4 years(pretty dry), there is alot of good mdma pills in america currently. mints in all colors and logos, reboot macs in many colors, naked ladies, dollar/euro/mac pokeballs, dutch superpills of varying types, biohazards, pacmans, some legit molly here 'n there, power buttons, A/X's, KLMs, red&white blanks from TX, and aliens. i remember a short while ago there was barely ANYthing showing up on pillreports. but i feel you on the strength issue. all of the domestic presses are under 100mg in all likelihood(even the mints), other than maybe the power buttons and blanks that are suppodely well above the 100mg point. the scene isnt where it should be quite yet, but its better than recent times IME. enjoy this while it lasts guys & gals


----------



## tesk69

^^does it really hurt you to pay 10 measly dollars for a clean pill? lol


----------



## facedbeyond82

^Right? mints cost more than that(if you buy just 1 or 2) on average. i think i paid 10 a pop like once, and its only because dude had a huge fucking bag of 'em. if ppl are offering you real legit clean mdma pills(30-70mg each, or not) in todays climate of mdxx scarcity, id count your lucky stars. many many ppl pay 10 or more for piperazines and cathinones, id be happy with what you got


----------



## tesk69

Haha yea, and imports are like 3x as expensive. The way the scene is out here if you pick up like 10 your getting each for at least 3 dollars cheaper, so why not just pick up a bunch of em and double drop or triple drop. That way you have some saved up for next time, and you dont spend your whole allowance


----------



## Juicyjuice86

anybody have any new user reports on the mac reboots? I have read everything on pillreports.com, but would like a little more


----------



## mthightoker

I took three purple Mac reboots at an event this weekend and had an amazing time. To sum it up I had extreme euphoria, eye wiggles, empathy and I wanted to talk to everyone. Dancing was great and music sounded perfect. No over the top after effects as I ate fine the next day and I'm not noticing any depression 3 days later. Stock up on these if you can!


----------



## trance in fraance

I'm baaaaack and too lazy to read so someone fill me in on what's good.
Or not idk ill probs go through the thread eventually.
Sup guys %)


----------



## epic11

in cali, look for m80's any red green or white question marks, and Mac reboots of all colors.


----------



## UserSmith

Have any of you tried the blue poke-balls rolling around in SoCal? I got a few of them last week and I can't wait to try them.


----------



## trance in fraance

^blue poke ball what?...
There's almost always a press on the opposite side of the poke ball.
Check out Pillreports.com or Ecstasydata.com and it might be on there if not hit us up with questions on here


----------



## facedbeyond82

^he could be talking about the actual pokeball stamp, unrelated to the normal pokes like zoo york, angry bomb, mac apple, etc


----------



## Grantloko

Just picked up some green question "?" marks. tested clean mdxx


----------



## epic11

Grantloko said:


> Just picked up some green question "?" marks. tested clean mdxx



enjoy, they are BOMB. Take a whole one. Dont half the greens.


----------



## Grantloko

Just swooped some purple mac reboots


----------



## rollonsafely

Anyone have any information on possible mg content of the white facebook thumbs up that have surfaced, they tested clean and are said to be fairly strong(which is very subjective). Im trying to decide my dise schedule with these and a rough estimate would help quite a bit  its been a while since ive taken a press pill.


----------



## epic11

If i were to guess on the facebook....... from reading reports id say they are on par with old pokes. Correct me if someone doesnt agree with this, but i do believe they are fairly strong. 80-100mg? Pure speculation, just basing this idea off reports.


----------



## EpicurusFire

rollonsafely said:


> Anyone have any information on possible mg content of the white facebook thumbs up that have surfaced, they tested clean and are said to be fairly strong(which is very subjective). Im trying to decide my dise schedule with these and a rough estimate would help quite a bit  its been a while since ive taken a press pill.



I can fill you in after new years 

But if anyone else has some input before then please share...very curious as well.


----------



## rollonsafely

EpicurusFire said:


> I can fill you in after new years
> 
> But if anyone else has some input before then please share...very curious as well.



Unfortunately i was asking for nye, ill probably just double drop.


----------



## Vikingroller88

Anyone have any thoughts on the Purple Blanks floating around


----------



## Dare21

Vikingroller88 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Purple Blanks floating around



The ones I found were high quality pills.  Not super highly dosed, but VERY clean.


----------



## trance in fraance

im actually really happy that this thread is still active.
i haven't rolled in over three years haha.


----------



## Vikingroller88

Going to be going to an event this Saturday. Have been told its not a good idea to mix pills. I have White Thumbs up, Blue Mac Reboots, and the Green Aliens. I have consumed the White Thumbs up and I would say they felt pretty well dosed. The one thing I didn't get alot of was the euphoric love feeling that I have gotten in the past from other pills. Looking on ecstasydata.org I see the White Thumbs up are rated at MDMA-1.3 and MDA-1  and the Blue Macs MDMA-3 MDA-1 adn Green Aliens MDMA-4 MDA-1

Is it safe to say that the Green Aliens are showing more MDMA than the rest? I want to make sure I have a solid roll. Thank you in advance!


----------



## whatsrollin

^ is it actually bad to mix pills.
Im about to pick up pink elephants and never heard of them. On pillreport the last report was 2008. This guys selling it to me for 20 a pop


----------



## Vikingroller88

Any word on the White ATARI floating around Cali. Have been hearing they are highly dosed. Would love to hear some user reports. I have a chance to pick some up but they are coming with a premium price tag. Just want to make sure they are solid


----------



## stayhealthy970

^^^ they tested good


----------



## Vikingroller88

Nice, Yeah I saw the report on PR! Super excited on these. Looks like Highly Dosed from the report.


----------



## mdmajunkie187

R.I.P mac reboot crew !!


----------



## DabbingErrlz

Has anyone heard of white lamborghinis?






just picked some up in so cal, where im from, but have never heard of these before. cant find them anywhere on the internet


----------



## stayhealthy970

DabbingErrlz said:


> Has anyone heard of white lamborghinis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked some up in so cal, where im from, but have never heard of these before. cant find them anywhere on the internet



Do u ever check pillreport ?!


----------



## stayhealthy970

Anything new?


----------



## menudo84

stayhealthy970 said:


> Anything new?



lets see..... doramons seem to be taking over so cal at the moment,all sorts of colors, and a bit on the stinky side, I have heard that the doramons are a tad bit better than the monsters. what have you guys heard of?


----------



## ogpokes

Anybody out in ca heard about the poke ball crew making a comeback....? saw pics of them but i have doubts that they are from the OG crew.... Hopefully we'll see some test results on PR soon


----------



## tr4nce4ddict

DabbingErrlz said:


> Has anyone heard of white lamborghinis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked some up in so cal, where im from, but have never heard of these before. cant find them anywhere on the internet




That is no the Ferrari symbol lol. That is the British Pound Symbol   

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33080#comments


----------



## Melvinsparks901707

Seemed like any white pressed pill I took in California was the bomb(don't mean to sound ignorant) there is a lot of good pressed white ones going around northern cali


----------



## Trippingballz

Any info on Molly floating around? I heard possibly someone having some but it is a import from the east coast my friend said. Consistency he said looked dark brown and almost like a bag of brown sugar. Also he said had a specific sweet kind of smell. Dude he got it from claims it's fire, and it tested clean.. Is there any sort of way to discern what's legit and not legit moll? If so what would those characteristics be? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## peanut 801

Good clean test results should be insurance enough that its good. And the more crystally it is the better it will be (powdery can be cut easily).


----------



## Dare21

Trippingballz said:


> Any info on Molly floating around? I heard possibly someone having some but it is a import from the east coast my friend said. Consistency he said looked dark brown and almost like a bag of brown sugar. Also he said had a specific sweet kind of smell. Dude he got it from claims it's fire, and it tested clean.. Is there any sort of way to discern what's legit and not legit moll? If so what would those characteristics be? Any info would be appreciated



The ONLY way to discern if something is legit is to put a Marquis reagent on it (or better yet, all 4 tests). You can't tell anything for sure by any other characteristic such as color, rock size, etc.


----------



## abracadabra girl

I can vouch that brown powder molly in the bay area is good.


----------



## Greenstar420

Anyone try the orange wifis from NL?  Just curious to hear some more reports from people who have had them. Scored some the other day


----------



## Trippingballz

Greenstar420 said:


> Anyone try the orange wifis from NL?  Just curious to hear some more reports from people who have had them. Scored some the other day



Although I haven't had them (wish), ills from NL are usually pretty clean and pack a punch. If I remember correctly I saw somewhere 200-230 mg? So they should be a heavy hitter 

Any info on:
Blue Canucks
Green /red/ blue monsters 

I've kind of seen mixed reviews on the blue Canucks. From what I read a lot of people seemed to like them but at same time there's a few more "seasoned" rollers that said they were weak or you needed to chew them 

Haven't seen anything on green monsters but remember reading that the red and blue ones were decent somewhere ...


----------



## stayhealthy970

Trippingballz said:


> Haven't seen anything on green monsters but remember reading that the red and blue ones were decent somewhere ...




Green moster

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33438


----------



## Pillsoplenty

Were you tring them in Socal at Mayhem fest? A couple people I know has the same problem there.


----------



## peanut 801

It's sad to see the pill reports forum dying like it has been lately. NO ONE posts anything anymore!! Come on Cali, you guys have the only legit domestic pressed pills these days, whats up!?


----------



## naturelove415

The red blue and green monsters were fire. Loved em. Nice medium dosed rolls. maybe needed 2 or 3 of em but they were super clean. Ended up popping 6 of em over the course of the night. Then took 3 more the next day which was kind of a bad idea. Didnt feel that bad afterwards though. A week later was still happy to have had such a good time. However started feel over ecstacy for a little while. THe blue canucks are still floating around but haven't tried them yet. 

ANother one popping up was green, purple,  and yellow stars. All of which were speckled and have a slash on the back. Tested these and they were clean. About as strong as the monsters. Still needed 2. think they were a bit weaker than the monsters but it could be personal opinion. 

Also tried the green and white alien heads earlier in the summer not sure if they were still floating around? Really good pills that supposedly had mda mixture. Loved these. Everything in cali was looking good as of lately theres still alot of good variety floating around that is all really nice stuff. Looking forward to new presses coming out because the scene really needs to get away from the molly. 

Somebody i know also came across blue dolphins that they ate without testing first and reported that they were bunk. 

Somebody i know also took some molly recently that was tested before consumption. It was decent but he still doesnt trust it comparatively to the pills. THeres really to many research chemicals that can be put into molly. 90 % of molly/moonrock floating around is some kind of methylone mephedrone bathsalt or new flouroamphetamine. And who know what else to fool the marquis. And watch out for people tryng to sell sassafras. Nobody seems to know what the fuck it is. Alot of it could just be brown unwashed mda/mdma but most of it is likely a new research chemical mixture and nobody knows how a persons body chemistry could react to it. It has rumors of being organic ecstasy which sounds like complete bullshit? 

Please post if anyone has taken good sass that is confirmed with a reagent test kit?


----------



## peanut 801

Thanks naturelove415! Glad to hear there's still alot of goodies floating around Cali brotha! Yes those aliens are fire and MDA/MDMA combo pills. Must be some left overs from the reboot crew (R.I.P.  ). I got to try a few of those myself earlier this year.


----------



## trance in fraance

Glad to see this thread is still flowing pretty nicely!!! 
Hope everyone is being safe, from the quick browse I just did (a tad out of it  )
Will post tomorrow as I'm FINALLY off of my Venlafaxine (Effexor)
Cheers!


----------



## 1000000

Can anyone in LA help me out with legit MDXX? Idc if pressed or not. All my contacts have been giving BK and other various knock-offs lately (I know I know, I should test) I'd really appreciate any help or advice. thanks!! ** mod edit **
********
Do not ask for source's or leave contact information! !!!!


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

You should know better than to ask that kind of stuff here. 
I'm glad to see the Cali thread has been somewhat active though. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Just a reminder for all Cali people to be safe & have fun at the event tonight & tomorrow. Check out Pill Reports & know what's clean in the area. No need for a good night out to end up in a hospital trip or something worse.


----------



## naturelove415

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYzmZ1IU4zY  Whats in my baggie... Everyone needs to watch this documentary and buy a test kit!!!!


----------



## norm4n

Why do they throw away methylone? I found it to be better than MDMA. Kicks harder.


----------



## tripnnface

norm4n said:


> Why do they throw away methylone? I found it to be better than MDMA. Kicks harder.



no way! ;0


----------



## naturelove415

norm4n said:


> Why do they throw away methylone? I found it to be better than MDMA. Kicks harder.



They throw it out cuz they think its bathsalts which is a term very few people understand. bath salts are typically MDPV however the media has forced this blanket term on all RCs sold as epsom salt bath products. Also its difficult to tell if what you have is actually methylone and not some other bathsalt. Methylone and bathsalts all turn yellow for marquis reagents. If you got methyone as mdma you got majorly ripped off. Imagine your gram of methylone to be equally potent as half a gram of real MDMA.

WHy do you say methylone kicks harder? 

I have been under the impression that its weaker dose for dose and that the peak lasts less time even. I think the only thing better about methylone is that the re-dosing is better.  Resulting in people buying and consuming more. Perfect drug for gangsters to sell at parties to get all your money. I dont think methylone has as much empathy or magic. IMHO methylone is good but not as good good as MDMA. These days there are way too many chemicals out there that will get you "rolling". 

Some people will react differently to different things. I just dont trust methylone-shit that comes from china.... For all we know they are poisoning our youth with some kind of sick plot to take over the world. I would be weary of all chemicals not sent into edata for spectro-analysis. And everyone should be testing there pills regardless if they see the logo on pill reports. I also don't trust most molly. Be safe.......PLURR


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Test kits can save lives. Know what you're taking people. Investing in a test kit really can save you & your friends a lot of trouble. Also, Cali has had a wonderful year for presses if you ask me. This year was full of beautiful, quality, presses.


----------



## chobozor

Are you familiar with the pink grenades at California by any chance?


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

chobozor said:


> Are you familiar with the pink grenades at California by any chance?


I've definitely seen them & heard about them. Haven't tried them though. Do you have some questions concerning them?


----------



## chobozor

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> I've definitely seen them & heard about them. Haven't tried them though. Do you have some questions concerning them?



I do. I just can't find any information on them. The only information I see online are different than the ones I see in CA. The ones online have a line on the back of the grenade, but the ones I see are identical on both sides.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Can you post a clear pic of the front & back of your Grenade? I'll see what I can find on them.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33852
I noticed your comment on a PillReport for one with 3 bricks. This one has 4 bricks & they say it's pressed the same on the other side.


----------



## chobozor

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33852
> I noticed your comment on a PillReport for one with 3 bricks. This one has 4 bricks & they say it's pressed the same on the other side.




Thank you Acid. I am not sure if mines is the same as that one. I posted the picture on another thread the back looks exactly the same. I also have the purple one which looks exactly the same as the pink one. here is the link: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/736520-Pink-Grenade
The color is a lot lighter and it seems smaller but it could be the same as that one... 

Thanks again!


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

No problem at all. Glad I could help. Maybe I'll run into you at Escape!


----------



## chobozor

I will be at escape friday and saturday!


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Hell yeah! I've got a two day pass as well! I've been to all the Escapes since it started.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

It really kills me that this California MDxx Discussion thread is pretty much dead. It's not very active at all & that's pretty upsetting. 
Some more positive news though, it seems Cali has some MDA presses floating around!


----------



## Nephrosis

Ok, i dont really know where to begin but here i go. Iv lurked for many years and finally found a cali thread. Ill tell you right now, I CANNOT find anything that is even CLOSE to decent anymore. I remember back in 2006-2008, i had a batch of pink playboys that were fucking OFF THE CHAIN (only needed 2 and i was seeing things and feeling things i havent felt with E ever again) 20$ for 2 and i was fucking SET. The only thing that ever came close were the Pokeballs that I CAN NEVER find (they were hella cheap and pretty damn good too) I have no clue what happened but now adays its fucking insain. I cant even find high % molly in SOCAL anymore..... I will say this tho, MDMA is so much more fun when mixed with a small dose of MDA or even some SHROOMS (hippy flip is great with pure molly) I cant find any molly pills, or even decent MDA pills anywhere in socal. Point a nig in the right direction on some quality?!?!?!? i can go shop LA clubs, anything..... even the Dance scene down here doesnt help me out!!!!


ACIDDRUM!!! you lucky fuck, i wish i could find some press, i bet its only nor cal :/


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Nephrosis said:


> Ok, i dont really know where to begin but here i go. Iv lurked for many years and finally found a cali thread. Ill tell you right now, I CANNOT find anything that is even CLOSE to decent anymore. I remember back in 2006-2008, i had a batch of pink playboys that were fucking OFF THE CHAIN (only needed 2 and i was seeing things and feeling things i havent felt with E ever again) 20$ for 2 and i was fucking SET. The only thing that ever came close were the Pokeballs that I CAN NEVER find (they were hella cheap and pretty damn good too) I have no clue what happened but now adays its fucking insain. I cant even find high % molly in SOCAL anymore..... I will say this tho, MDMA is so much more fun when mixed with a small dose of MDA or even some SHROOMS (hippy flip is great with pure molly) I cant find any molly pills, or even decent MDA pills anywhere in socal. Point a nig in the right direction on some quality?!?!?!? i can go shop LA clubs, anything..... even the Dance scene down here doesnt help me out!!!!
> 
> 
> ACIDDRUM!!! you lucky fuck, i wish i could find some press, i bet its only nor cal :/


Welcome to Bluelight Nephrosis! Sorry about your luck with presses. You more than likely won't find pokéballs. That's pretty much a dead press. I will say that SoCal is alive & well with presses. Do you know how to work PillReports.com? Cause that will tell you what's clean in the area. If you're close to LA it shouldn't be to hard to find some. Especially with all the clubs in Hollywood. I can't really say how Cali is doing when it comes to crystal MDxx. Haven't had any of that in forever. I've just stuck to the presses.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

And if you do find "Molly" be extremely cautious. People will put ANYTHING in a capsule & try to pass it off as MDxx to make a quick buck.


----------



## tripnnface

defo slow as fuck  besides the MDA bolts i have not came upon a domestic press in ages. so shitty. last ones i found were the m'80s and before that it was probly pokes


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

I promise there are domestic presses out there in Cali. New MDA presses in Cali as well. Those M80s though, those were fucking amazing. I ended my 9 month tolerance break with an M80 & just one was absolutely amazing. Really sucks I don't have an M80 Invader for my collection.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

http://www.pillreports.com/index.ph...ting=&suspected_contents=&state=&sub_region=5
The first two pages will show you quite a bit of the current goodies floating around Cali. The Stars with the break line & the Triangles are very good domestic presses containing MDMA.


----------



## Nephrosis

OOOOOO shnaps! i know!!! I KNOW!!!!! if the triangles are green.... (pill is triangular, not press) press is i have no fucking clue but its good to know i know now


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

There are Green Triangles. I had some of those. I know the Triangles are out in a few more colors as well. And yes, they are Triangle Shaped presses.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> I promise there are domestic presses out there in Cali. New MDA presses in Cali as well. Those M80s though, those were fucking amazing. I ended my 9 month tolerance break with an M80 & just one was absolutely amazing. Really sucks I don't have an M80 Invader for my collection.



word! it;s weird cuz we can find just about anything else to haha. hate depending on crystal; love the novelty of presses. ya the m80's were damn clean never was able to swoop enough xp. gues i need to talk to more people at events; everybody i ever chat up has no idea wtf is going on inthe mdma scene


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Yeah, I've never been a real big fan of crystal. Always enjoyed presses more. Simply because of the way they look. Crystal can be absolutely beautiful as well. I just don't really look for that. The M80s were amazing and I was so sad when they all dried up. I was lucky enough to try a few M80s & have some in my collection. Talking with people at events definitely does help. Especially if you know what you're looking for. Can't wait for the event at the end of this month. I definitely need to ESCAPE. Haha.


----------



## rollonsafely

Anyone have any insight as to how strong the mda green decepticons are? I have some and would like to know an estimated mg count.


----------



## doroteo_arango

I've been offered some red a|x pills, i looked them up on pillreports and couldn´t find them. Anyone have aditional info?


----------



## chobozor

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> Yeah, I've never been a real big fan of crystal. Always enjoyed presses more. Simply because of the way they look. Crystal can be absolutely beautiful as well. I just don't really look for that. The M80s were amazing and I was so sad when they all dried up. I was lucky enough to try a few M80s & have some in my collection. Talking with people at events definitely does help. Especially if you know what you're looking for. Can't wait for the event at the end of this month. I definitely need to ESCAPE. Haha.



I can't wait to escape...!! 20 days and counting! I tried those green triangles and they were no go for me. Didn't really kick in even when I took two at once


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

@RollOnSafely I haven't tried them yet but one definitely should get you going. My friend tried a purple lightning bolt and he said he rolled from 830 to about 4. 

@Doroteo_arango Where exactly did you find them? Did you get them in Cali? I know there are good Armanis out there & they contain MDA. Had a Purple & Yellow one and they were absolutely amazing. There are some Armani copycats though. That's why I need additional information on the ones you have. A front & back picture would help a bit. 

@Chobozor Hell yeah! I can't wait man! Maybe we'll run into each other. So those Triangles didn't do anything for you huh? I've got quite a few friends who tried them & enjoyed them. I never personally tried them though.


----------



## chobozor

@AcidDrumAndBass Yeah!! Waiting for time slots to come out maybe we will run into each other depending on the slots! I think they are pretty low MDMA.. I had two girls who took half only and enjoyed them. They have REALLY low tolerance though. They can get floored with 100 MG of anything... All I have for Escape are those pink and purple grenades! I am seriously debating if I should go escape saturday..... I rolled both days for Nocturnal and had the worst come down ever.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Time slots would be nice. Then I could start figuring out my plans for those nights. Quite a few people I want to see the first day. The second day I only know a few artists playing. So I'll probably be exploring. I'd love to get some LSD. Hoping for some K as well. If I decide to roll, I'll probably take a Green Herbalife.


----------



## rollonsafely

Just wanted to check in. I was pretty impressed with those decepticons. Took 3 and was rolling from 5:30p-3a. 1 was a perfect first dose.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Well thanks for checking in. Haha, I'm trying to keep this Cali thread active. Definitely nice to hear good things about those Decepticons. I'm really hoping to be able to try them. Would you mind describing the experience a little? Eye wiggles? Euphoria? Empathy? Hallucinations? Etc.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

15 more days till we can Escape!


----------



## naturelove415

Anybody try the pink stars? Different from the other stars that had speckles and a slash on back. These have no speckles or slash.Tested with marquis and they seem to be clean. The old stars were decent! 
Also picked up some green MTVs some were good, some were bunk. The darker color green seemed to be the bunk ones. Turned yellow blackish with the marquis. 
Please comment on these ills if you tried them


----------



## AcidOctopus

Could you post a pic of these new stars? I haven't seen any stars without the break line on the back. You're off to a good start with your test result though.


----------



## tripnnface

found a chick with some decepticons at a rave in la but i was already blasted lol; will prob try to swoop some for the collection though.


----------



## tripnnface

also; probly the best rave of my life. you guys really need to hit up happy hardcore shows ; scene is absolutely on fire right now :D


----------



## AcidOctopus

The Happy Hardcore crowd usually is a pretty good crowd of people. That kind of music reminds me of when I was in middle school. Used to listen to it a bit back then.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> The Happy Hardcore crowd usually is a pretty good crowd of people. That kind of music reminds me of when I was in middle school. Used to listen to it a bit back then.



hell ya that's whatsup; the UK hardcore is more modern and def more tolerable than the oldschool 90's sound to most people; which is good. holds it's own for sure against anything else. plus the parties are just the tits. there was a hardstyle stage as well. im always down for a dnb or psytrance party though.. kandi kid shows are prob my favorite though


----------



## AcidOctopus

I love my Drum & Bass. If there's DnB at an event trust & believe I'll be at that stage. Can't wait to be at Escape! Stoked to see Noisia again.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> I love my Drum & Bass. If there's DnB at an event trust & believe I'll be at that stage. Can't wait to be at Escape! Stoked to see Noisia again.



ugh damn you guys jelly; shit is gunna be wickeed; get down fuckas!!!


----------



## AcidOctopus

Ahh. You aren't going Tripnnface? I just got my two day pass in the mail today. The ticket looks so fucking cool.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> Ahh. You aren't going Tripnnface? I just got my two day pass in the mail today. The ticket looks so fucking cool.



sadly not this time  i caught prolix & optiv last year though . also dropped like a half gram of k on the floor in the fucking porto potty. thought about snorting it... nah hahahahaha.

everyone update on their shows though love knowing whats goin down


----------



## AcidOctopus

Ahh. Sucks you're not going. They've got some pretty good DnB lined up for it this year. Noisia always has an absolutely killer set. Haha, sucks about your K. I'm actually hoping to get some. We'll see how that goes though.


----------



## peanut 801

Its good to see Cali still has the domestic pill game on lockdown, wish more of them made it out this way still! All imports or MDMA & MDA crystal these days... not complaining by any means (other than price) but hell, at least there's still quality love in my neck of the woods! ;-)


----------



## Jessetek182

New to thread ^.^ I will be going to ESCAPE as well this weekend, loving the friday trance line up


----------



## AcidOctopus

Whereabouts are you located Peanut? If you don't mind me asking of course. I thought for sure you were in Cali since you'd had the M80s. 

Welcome Jessetek182! Escape is almost here! I definitely can't wait to be there. I'm not a huge Trance fan. I'll be spending most of my time at the Bass stage listening to as much Drum & Bass as possible!


----------



## AcidOctopus

Time slots for Escape have been posted! I've pretty much got my night planned out.


----------



## peanut 801

AcidOctopus said:


> Whereabouts are you located Peanut? If you don't mind me asking of course. I thought for sure you were in Cali since you'd had the M80s.
> 
> Welcome Jessetek182! Escape is almost here! I definitely can't wait to be there. I'm not a huge Trance fan. I'll be spending most of my time at the Bass stage listening to as much Drum & Bass as possible!



I'm in good old Utah, hahaha. Alot of the beans I was getting for the passed few years were all Cali presses. Very dear friend of mine was always rolling that Cali love hahaha, But has moved on in life which I totally respect! You from Cali or somewhere close as well?


----------



## AcidOctopus

Ahh. For sure. Sounds like you had a pretty good friend to help you get some Cali bomb. I was born & raised in Cali. I love that place. It's my home. I'm currently in Arizona though.


----------



## chobozor

Escape was fucking AMAZING.


----------



## AcidOctopus

chobozor said:


> Escape was fucking AMAZING.


Hell yeah it was. I had an absolutely amazing weekend. It was so nice to be back at the NOS Center. I missed getting to rave in the warehouses.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Good to hear it was back at the NOS that was the best place for a festi ever. I love the warehouse thing and that there's grass some places. Nothing better than flooring out an the chill stage in the grass.


----------



## AcidOctopus

FuckWithRaw said:


> Good to hear it was back at the NOS that was the best place for a festi ever. I love the warehouse thing and that there's grass some places. Nothing better than flooring out an the chill stage in the grass.


I was so excited when I found out it was back at the NOS. It's such an amazing venue. The vibes were amazing as well. Everyone seemed to be in really good moods.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Glad it was good. As far as vibes go I think that's just the whole cali scene. I've been fortunate enough to see festivals from across the US and the scene in cali was so chill.
 Does I and I still do the sound truck for insomniac? They fucked shit up.


----------



## PotLuck

FuckWithRaw said:


> Glad it was good. As far as vibes go I think that's just the whole cali scene. I've en fortunate enough to see festivals from across the US and the scene in cali was so chill.
> Does I and I still do the sound truck for insomniac? They fucked shit up.



Didn't see the truck at escape. I didn't go to Noc it might've been there.


----------



## rollonsafely

So anyone else pretty stoked for The Sounds of Q Dance on the 15th?


----------



## AcidOctopus

rollonsafely said:


> So anyone else pretty stoked for The Sounds of Q Dance on the 15th?


I would be if I was going. Been awhile since I've enjoyed some Hardstyle. I think my next event will be Pajama Jam by Motive Events. I really like the venue they've got.


----------



## AcidOctopus

You know what would be cool? The return of the M80 press. Those were some absolutely amazing beans. Sucks that I'm missing the Invader M80.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

^ Yeah man. I remember seeing the very first m80 report popping up forever ago, being only a state away I thought I would get to sample. Nope ha never came around and then they were gone. would be pretty cool to see cali pressin some more dank beans since the last big press (we all know who I'm talking about) got busted in Texas. Sad days still haven't gotten any of the doremon crews shit either. No domestic shit in the pnw.


----------



## PORB

Anything similar to the fire that was the Bugatti press that was going around recently in the l.A area?


----------



## tripnnface

PORB said:


> Anything similar to the fire that was the Bugatti press that was going around recently in the l.A area?



unless you know or come across somebody with imports; i doubt it . ive still never personally come across anybody with imports for sale; people at the parties i go to must suck or be really quite lol. guess i woudnt sell em either. the feds just seized tons of sites too; import game will be wayy down


----------



## AcidOctopus

It was a pretty sad day when that crew got busted. Doraemon crew have some pretty good presses. As for the imports, that's something you kinda got ask around for. I don't usually hear people trying to push them at events or festivals. I think a lot of people just grab those in personal quantity as well.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Yeah man I agree. Euros are few and far as for now. Managed to score some of those +/- though and they were dank.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I managed to grab one of those as well. Haven't consumed it though. I tried a Yellow WB & though it was pretty damn good.


----------



## tripnnface

FuckWithRaw said:


> Yeah man I agree. Euros are few and far as for now. Managed to score some of those +/- though and they were dank.



nice :D.  have u eaten other euros to compare them against? did you drop a whole one or halves?


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Yeah I've had the white ?'s and red mortal kombats. Not as many of the new presses but a full one is the perfect dose.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Red Mortal Kombat was the first import I had the pleasure of trying. That was definitely one hell of a night.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Same ha. Makes you realize how crap the US pills are!


----------



## AcidOctopus

You know, I sometimes feel like the quality of US MDxx is better than what they put in those Euro super pills.


----------



## peanut 801

AcidOctopus said:


> You know, I sometimes feel like the quality of US MDxx is better than what they put in those Euro super pills.




Totally agree with this, I was just thinking about that the other day. All I've eaten press wise in the passed year is mostly imports. The only import that has completely impressed me is the blue Barclay's, and the red Superman's were pretty potent too.... earlier this year I had some blue doraemons and I feel the quality of the MDxx in those were fuckin prime! Especially compared to say like the goldbars or domino's which felt very mellow or mediocre IMO. Very enjoyable still but, nothing like those doraemons or even any of the reboot crew presses at that (but those are confirmed MDMA/MDA combos) so there's no comparison there. I've been finding myself dosing an import to start a roll and crystal MDA as a redose, and enjoying the experience very much, compared to sticking to straight dutchies. I still hope to come across a WB, an American eagle, or hopefully some of those Burger kings that have just been popping up in Europe ;-). They seem like they may be up to par with the Barclay's!


----------



## AcidOctopus

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels that way. With American presses, for instance the Doraemon crew, I feel more lovey. More willing to open up & share my feelings with someone. More empathy. 
With the Imports, I just feel fucked up. Jaw chattering, eye wiggles all that jazz. I'm not saying that the imports don't make me feel good, cause they definitely do that. I just feel some of them are lacking in other aspects. 
The very first Nintendo's that got pressed, the ones that had the break line in the back, those were fucking amazing. I'd have to say those were the best imports I've had at the moment.


----------



## peanut 801

Getting down to sad days on my stash.... only have 200 mgs MDA and half a gold bar left (pretty much 1 roll sesh). I shouldn't have been so damn generous with my MDA.... but, hey what's a good roll without a couple homies in for the ride? Last couple peeps that sampled my MDA were left in awe that 100 mgs could do that kind of damage .... good fuckin times!!


----------



## AcidOctopus

Ahh. Must be a bit saddening coming to the end of that MDA. I'd love to get my hands on some Crystal MDA. 
Had some MDA presses I shared with the homies & they were so surprised such a small pill could kick like that. Safe to say they've all fallen in love with MDA.


----------



## Angry Bomb

AcidOctopus said:


> You know what would be cool? The return of the M80 press. Those were some absolutely amazing beans. Sucks that I'm missing the Invader M80.



I managed to score on invaders and octopus/jellyfish M80's back then. Saved a few for my collection. I never got my hands on the androids though


----------



## AcidOctopus

Angry Bomb said:


> I managed to score on invaders and octopus/jellyfish M80's back then. Saved a few for my collection. I never got my hands on the androids though


Ahhh. Invaders are the only M80 my collection is missing. I got the other presses, I might not have all the colors, but I've got the Octopus, Pussycat & Android.


----------



## tripnnface

damn you fucks! i wish i had some m80's saved  last one i had got put in a pill salad with a pokeball; party flock; ninja turtle & lightning bolt :D was so floored lol


----------



## AcidOctopus

tripnnface said:


> damn you fucks! i wish i had some m80's saved  last one i had got put in a pill salad with a pokeball; party flock; ninja turtle & lightning bolt :D was so floored lol


Damn! Talk about one hell of a pill salad. I bet you were floored. I've never had a Party Flock or a Ninja Turtle. I've heard amazing things about the quality of the MDMA in those Ninja Turtles though.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> Damn! Talk about one hell of a pill salad. I bet you were floored. I've never had a Party Flock or a Ninja Turtle. I've heard amazing things about the quality of the MDMA in those Ninja Turtles though.



it was at a happy hardcore rave too lol; dumb idea xp. i split it with a buddy the flock was his turtle was mine; only imports i have tried as well..probly woulda been smarter to keep em seperate lol sounded fun though. got a yellow PG when i got the turtle as well, but now that is in another salad haha. fucked up on tryng the pure clean supposd euphoric chatty english mdma that smashes the dutch stuff.. for now..i feel you guys on the domestic stuff being top quality too. i really remember those m80s hitting with alot of energy & love... i was doing k too though. brings me up nice..il drink too though..i fkn hate being floored


----------



## AcidOctopus

Haha. Definitely one hell of a night I bet. I love the way the PGs look as well. 
Feels like it's been forever since I've had K. I feel like it's so hard to come by. Everyone always has Coke & I'm super cautious with Coke. Ever had good Coke once & it was from a random at the DnB stage. He shared a bump with me & that one bump had me going. Told him it was the best I'd ever had & he just said, "Yeah, Its pretty good".
Gave me another bump before he left & I had some much energy I almost yacked everywhere.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> Haha. Definitely one hell of a night I bet. I love the way the PGs look as well.
> Feels like it's been forever since I've had K. I feel like it's so hard to come by. Everyone always has Coke & I'm super cautious with Coke. Ever had good Coke once & it was from a random at the DnB stage. He shared a bump with me & that one bump had me going. Told him it was the best I'd ever had & he just said, "Yeah, Its pretty good".
> Gave me another bump before he left & I had some much energy I almost yacked everywhere.



there is never enough :D ya i could really use to find some right now my tolerance is down; hope there is no shortage! 
ya i feel you on the blow; so hard to find good quality. the amount of cocaine cut with levamisole is disgusting. i told so many friends and tons of people still just go for it >.>  there was a sample on edata not cut with levamisole and they noted it cuz it is so rare haha.  definitely worth it for the good good stuff. even coke mellows me out though; think ive got one of those adhd paradoxical reactions


----------



## AcidOctopus

Ahh. Lets hope there are no shortages on anything! Haha. I've only ever had the pleasure of using K three times. I really enjoy it though. 

Regarding the Levamisole, I'm glad you actually know about it. I'll talk to regular Coke users & they'll have no fucking idea what I'm talking about. No idea at all that most of what they're snorting is cattle dewormer.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> Ahh. Lets hope there are no shortages on anything! Haha. I've only ever had the pleasure of using K three times. I really enjoy it though.
> 
> Regarding the Levamisole, I'm glad you actually know about it. I'll talk to regular Coke users & they'll have no fucking idea what I'm talking about. No idea at all that most of what they're snorting is cattle dewormer.



ya next time i find some im stalkin up!!   
right?  its funny too ; cuz everyone goes out of their way now to bitch and make sure our mdma is clean; but they have no idea or just dont care about ingesting animal dewormer. i only except clean mdma; why would blow be any different? !


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Ha I feel you guys on that. I remember seeing that sample on edata and being like what the fuck???? Whoever got that has a legit hook up. People really don't know shit about there drugs though. It's funny because I know people who won't fuck with mdma but get "pure" coke. Even though they're really getting bags of  baking soda levamisole cocaine in that oder.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Exactly. If I'm picky about my MDxx you can bet your ass I'm going to be a bit picky with any other substance I enjoy. I'm just glad any time my real close friends come up on something they don't mind asking me questions about it. Always enjoy helping people when it comes to this kind of stuff. 

Unfortunately we live in an age where most people only care about who can get most fucked up & finding out where "Molly" is.


----------



## tripnnface

i feel it haha.
we just gotta keep fighting the drug war 1 pressy at a time lol. 
we are making progress. that prick eric holder stepped down....he knows whats comin


----------



## AcidOctopus

tripnnface said:


> i feel it haha.
> we just gotta keep fighting the drug war 1 pressy at a time lol.
> we are making progress. that prick eric holder stepped down....he knows whats comin


Haha. Damn straight! That's exactly what needs to be done. Eventually they'll see how useless the "war on drugs" really is.

If they want to fight a war on drugs, they should fight the people making terrible products. Catch the pressers making bunk pills instead of taking down crews with clean products.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

AcidOctopus said:


> If they want to fight a war on drugs, they should fight the people making terrible products. Catch the pressers making bunk pills instead of taking down crews with clean products.


This. When do you ever here about the labs pumpin pma or meth bombs out getting busted. It's like they want the harmful shit circulating so they can prove drugs are bad.


----------



## AcidOctopus

FuckWithRaw said:


> This. When do you ever here about the labs pumpin pma or meth bombs out getting busted. It's like they want the harmful shit circulating so they can prove drugs are bad.


This actually makes sense. If you can just get rid of all the people with clean products, more & more people would have horrible experiences with drugs. Making people scared of them so they can be like, "See, we told you drugs were bad & would kill you. We know what's best for you. Just trust your Government"


----------



## peanut 801

AcidOctopus said:


> Ahh. Must be a bit saddening coming to the end of that MDA. I'd love to get my hands on some Crystal MDA.
> Had some MDA presses I shared with the homies & they were so surprised such a small pill could kick like that. Safe to say they've all fallen in love with MDA.



It is slightly depressing yes, but my buddies were grateful to experience MDA for their first time, as most people are!  
But, Hahaha, same thing happened with my group of friends that I used to roll with. I introduced them all to MDA when the first white lightnings came about a few years ago. We all instantly fell in love at first roll! 

I remember getting those the first time and feeling sketched cuz I hadn't seen em on PR yet and presses were shit that were floating around at the time (but it was my trusted L and MDxx Guy) so I figured all was well. 

Took one at a local dub show and was blown away! Hahaha I was his billboard for business cuz everyone was sketched by presses until they looked at my thizz face and got some no questions asked, hahaha! Awesome Fucking night, after party ended up with some naked hot tubbing, made out with the most beautiful girl at the after party (She was an ex-stripper lol, no joke the girl everyone was trying to hit on/ flirt with) and there's little old quiet me rolling balls, sitting on the couch, minding my own business and she approached me,  lovin up on me hahahaha. 

Fuckin epic night, always will be one of my fondest memories brought to you BY MDA!! ;-) I'm such a damn good friend introducing people to MDA hahahahaha.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Good on ya for spreadin the love. ^
I totally got word of those white bolts for a good deal then checked on PR and saw a report talking about meth and passed them up. After they sold out I saw all the new reports and shit come out ha. I mean I've had a lot of mda since then but am still always bummed when I read about how amazing the bolts were rated and can't believe I passed them up.


----------



## peanut 801

Damn you passed on some gems my friend! The lightning bolts were perfect fuckin rolls.... never needed to consume more than 2 for a wonderful night of love.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Yeah that's the only time I feel PR ever let me down ha.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I was never able to try those Double Stamped White Lightnings. Everyone seemed to absolutely love those. I tried the newer Lightning Bolts. Not entirely to sure what the color is on them. It's almost like an EXTREMELY light purple. 

I'd have to say my favorite MDA press was the A|X. I managed to get my hands. On a Purple & Yellow one. Took half of the Yellow with half of the Purple which made one whole press. The girls I was with split the other halfs & all of us were fucked up. 

We were out hiking when we took them. I felt like the Energizer Bunny. I just wanted to keep going. The girls were so floored off a half that we had to sit down on some boulders to chill for a little. I'd love to get some more of those beauties. 

Also, pretty glad the Cali thread is active. Definitely want to thank you guys for continuing to post here.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Were the light purples mda as well?? 
Saw very little about those. I did however hear the A|X were good but quickly went down hill. 
Did you pull a nature 3sy? That would be some gangsta shit.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Yeah, they were MDA as well. 
I also heard that the A|X went bad as well. Give a press a good reputation though & someone is bound to Copycat that shit to make a quick buck. 

As for the nature 3 some, I wish. Haha. Although the girls might have been down for it. I did have threesomes with both of them. Hell, at one point I was dating both of them & they were dating each other. Had one hell of an EDC Vegas experience with those girls.


----------



## peanut 801

AcidOctopus said:


> Yeah, they were MDA as well.
> I also heard that the A|X went bad as well. Give a press a good reputation though & someone is bound to Copycat that shit to make a quick buck.
> 
> As for the nature 3 some, I wish. Haha. Although the girls might have been down for it. I did have threesomes with both of them. Hell, at one point I was dating both of them & they were dating each other. Had one hell of an EDC Vegas experience with those girls.



LOL, I haven't met many other guys that have pulled off the 3 some as well. Hell yeah! Hahahaha even my friends that have been with near 100 different women haven't pulled it off, and I couldn't put a dent in coming close to those kind of numbers but, have pulled off the 3 some. Good shit.....


----------



## AcidOctopus

Haha. Hell yeah. The 3 somes I've had were all fantastic. Sure as hell is nice getting to be with two women at once. Some damn good times.


----------



## tripnnface

headin to la tomorrow to catch ak1200 B2B gridlok am i seein anybody there!? 10 buck tickets fkn steal~~!!


----------



## tripnnface

as far as the bolts go; i actually saw the double stamps not too long ago if you can believe it or not. seems like the headier crowd had the connect better than the ravers. the newer version is def still around; party in LA and they will find you   the addition of caffeine did piss me off though... like really


----------



## FuckWithRaw

That's what's up G Knucks to both a ya.



tripnnface said:


> as far as the bolts go; i actually saw the double stamps not too long ago if you can believe it or not. seems like the headier crowd had the connect better than the ravers. the newer version is def still around; party in LA and they will find you   the addition of caffeine did piss me off though... like really



Damn that's pretty cool. For sure thought those would be gone. As to partying in LA I Wish I was, Between the medical and the dubstep/Dnb  and festival setup they got going on, Cali is the place to be to me. 
How many shows go on a month there just out of curiosity?


----------



## tripnnface

FuckWithRaw said:


> That's what's up G Knucks to both a ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's pretty cool. For sure thought those would be gone. As to partying in LA I Wish I was, Between the medical and the dubstep/Dnb  and festival setup they got going on, Cali is the place to be to me.
> How many shows go on a month there just out of curiosity?



hell ya weed & music is alot of my time haha.  more than i can keep up with. so many crews promoting every different genre all the time; or crews doing same genre same night different party. where i am seeing this dnb; they bring a headliner every thursday; fkn unbeliavable . called respect thursday.  one in SF called stamina sunday that they do for free! i missed calyx & teebee there xp.  though i usually only mob out for hardcore parties which are hands down my favorite. im not too much a fan of the cities but i will certainly mob for good music. i live about between sf & la ; good medium.
** get your ass out here one time and we will do ya right ^.^


----------



## AcidOctopus

tripnnface said:


> headin to la tomorrow to catch ak1200 B2B gridlok am i seein anybody there!? 10 buck tickets fkn steal~~!!


Oh. My. God! 
I fucking wish I was going to be there! That's going to be one hell of a fucking set. Enjoy every second of it for me man. God I miss Cali so much. 

Would love to find some of those Double Stamps if they are still out there. Want to compare them to the current batch going around. I heard so many good things about the Double Stamped. 

As for the number of events in a month in Cali, you've got to many choices FuckWithRaw. L.A. has so many clubs there is at least one party every night of the week. I'd say there is at least 3 every week actually. If one club doesn't have something you like, guarantee another one will. I remember my crew & I made trips to L.A. every weekend for 3 months straight one time. Party after party after party.


----------



## AcidOctopus

tripnnface said:


> where i am seeing this dnb; they bring a headliner every thursday; fkn unbeliavable . called respect thursday.


I was just about to say, if you're going for DnB on a Thursday it must be Respect. I hate that I've been 21 for almost a year & my ass still hasn't made it out to Respect. I love being surrounded by people who love DnB as much as I do. 
That's part of the reason I love Desert Undergrounds so much. Amazing DnB all night in the desert. Surrounded by Junglists.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> I was just about to say, if you're going for DnB on a Thursday it must be Respect. I hate that I've been 21 for almost a year & my ass still hasn't made it out to Respect. I love being surrounded by people who love DnB as much as I do.
> That's part of the reason I love Desert Undergrounds so much. Amazing DnB all night in the desert. Surrounded by Junglists.



fuck ya man i feel you :D.  haha we be waitin for you too dude


----------



## AcidOctopus

I know when I do finally get to go to Respect it will be one hell of a night. 

Just seen a report on Silver Chanels that look absolutely amazing. Hopefully it's a MDA/MDMA combo press.


----------



## peanut 801

Ak1200 and a dew others played a free show here in SLC last night. Wish I wasn't stuck @ work all night...

 :-(


----------



## AcidOctopus

Missing a free show is one of the worst feelings. I feel your pain.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

One of these days I'll make another trip out there Just gotta have the cash. I'll probably wait till I'm 21 though.
But an underground out in the dessert sounds legit as fuck. 

AcidOctopus  those chanels look perfect. Looks like that press has all sorts of new goodies for the cali seen. Maybe some will make there way here.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Hell, being 21 doesn't hurt. It's always nice to be able to buy some drinks when you want them. If/When you get out to Cali we'd definitely have to get you to a Desert Underground. Those events are amazing. Completely different vibe. 

You're right about those Chanels. I just checked PR again this morning & Cali has a few new presses circulating at the moment.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Yeah I feel like the good shows are usually 21 up now a days especially after some chick died at safe and sound recently. Maybe you guys have it different that would be cool.
But yeah I bet the undergrounds are wild. I've been to a couple wilderness festivals and the heady crowd is pretty chill. Not sure who gets down in the dessert but I'd imagine it's the same crowd. 


Yeah I saw lots of goodies on PR 4 new from the doremon crew and those blue butterflies all legit. Plus bluewaffle said something about orange mickies. No results yet but if they're with butterflies I would hope there good.Still really wanting some of these presses to travel. Not holding my breathe though.


----------



## peanut 801

FuckWithRaw said:


> Yeah I feel like the good shows are usually 21 up now a days especially after some chick died at safe and sound recently. Maybe you guys have it different that would be cool.
> But yeah I bet the undergrounds are wild. I've been to a couple wilderness festivals and the heady crowd is pretty chill. Not sure who gets down in the dessert but I'd imagine it's the same crowd.
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw lots of goodies on PR 4 new from the doremon crew and those blue butterflies all legit. Plus bluewaffle said something about orange mickies. No results yet but if they're with butterflies I would hope there good.Still really wanting some of these presses to travel. Not holding my breathe though.



I'm hoping to see some of these bad boys start hitting my area too. My import connect is done, so I got to start looking/ hoping some of this Cali love starts making it out this way again. Just ordered up a new kit (just Marquis, mecke, and mandelin) since mine was taken from some unfortunate events a while back.. There was no need for a kit while I was getting import presses and MDxx from people I knew and trusted.


----------



## AcidOctopus

You'll definitely meet some interesting people while partying in the desert. I remember at one desert underground a group of homeless people showed up & started spending every dollar they had on NOS. Another dude was rolling around a fire pit screaming waffles at the top of his lungs. Haha. One crazy ass night. 

In regards to the Orange Mickies, I'm pretty sure they are clean. I do believe Tesk put a report up on them awhile back. Also heard about some Pink Playboys & Green Adidas making their rounds. Sounds like Cali has a bit to choose from right now.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Just found out that Netsky will be playing in LA Tuesday night. Definitely going to try to make it out for that one. I've been to so many Netsky shows this year it's a little bit ridiculous.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

peanut 801 said:


> I'm hoping to see some of these bad boys start hitting my area too. My import connect is done, so I got to start looking/ hoping some of this Cali love starts making it out this way again. Just ordered up a new kit (just Marquis, mecke, and mandelin) since mine was taken from some unfortunate events a while back.. There was no need for a kit while I was getting import presses and MDxx from people I knew and trusted.


Yeah its about time for me to get a new kit as well. Old one is getting real crusty. Just don't know if I'll be using it very much i hot some MD(A and MA) to keep me cool for a little. Plus haven't heard of shit doing the rounds lately. Come on cali keep them presses running over time.


AcidOctopus said:


> You'll definitely meet some interesting people while partying in the desert. I remember at one desert underground a group of homeless people showed up & started spending every dollar they had on NOS. Another dude was rolling around a fire pit screaming waffles at the top of his lungs. Haha. One crazy ass night.
> 
> In regards to the Orange Mickies, I'm pretty sure they are clean. I do believe Tesk put a report up on them awhile back. Also heard about some Pink Playboys & Green Adidas making their rounds. Sounds like Cali has a bit to choose from right now.



I'm sure ha. I don't blame them I love the nitrous.
I think I saw a report about those playboy's and adidas being bunk. I posted a thread a while back with links to them and the Rolexs because the Rolex were mda but the other two were no good. I could be wrong though 



AcidOctopus said:


> Just found out that Netsky will be playing in LA Tuesday night. Definitely going to try to make it out for that one. I've been to so many Netsky shows this year it's a little bit ridiculous.



Damn I wish I could see netsky. I think the next show here is excision.  Who I've already seen like 3 times. Kinda lame but I'll take what I can get. Think dirty phonics is coming too but I've seen them 3 times as well.


----------



## peanut 801

Are shows not that common where you live Fuckwithraw? Here in the land of the Mormons we have 1-5 a month just depends, lol. But always at least 1... pretty big EDM/rave scene here. Paper diamond plays tonight and adventure club plays this weekend too I believe.


----------



## AcidOctopus

FuckWithRaw said:


> Damn I wish I could see netsky. I think the next show here is excision.  Who I've already seen like 3 times. Kinda lame but I'll take what I can get. Think dirty phonics is coming too but I've seen them 3 times as well.


I've seen Netsky quite a few times now. He's one of my favorite producers. I've even met him. He's a real cool guy. Got to chill back stage for his entire set. Felt like I had the best spot in the place. 

Adventure Club is amazing live as well. They put on one hell of a show. I've managed to catch them a few times as well.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Damn that's tight can't say I've ever been back stage for anyone.... I will someday though when I'm the one mixing for everybody.

Yeah I saw them at safe and sound as well pretty good set I like it a little heavier than that but still a good performance.  I think flux pavlion gets best of show with doctor p as far as that night went. Flux played such a heavy set it caught me way off guard.


----------



## AcidOctopus

My first & only backstage experience so far. Except for another time at a Motive Event. They were letting anyone & everyone on stage for a little bit. It was pretty fucking cool. 

12th Planet & Skism always throw down super heavy sets. Funtcase is absolutely amazing as well. I'm also a real big fan of Borgore.


----------



## tripnnface

peanut 801 said:


> Ak1200 and a dew others played a free show here in SLC last night. Wish I wasn't stuck @ work all night...
> 
> :-(



gah, lamesauce  !i had some friends miss out on the show as well; they will always return though


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> Just found out that Netsky will be playing in LA Tuesday night. Definitely going to try to make it out for that one. I've been to so many Netsky shows this year it's a little bit ridiculous.



son of a bitch! too many shows xp. i spent hella money on drinks last night too. i fucked up. lol . shit was the tits they fucking killed it. ak1200 handles his shit better than gridlok imo; both fkn amazing though, scope this remix of aztec they dropped  pretty recent i was liKE FUCKKKKK
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fd3Vwmk3VE

also; i get in line with my buddies; 2 dudes walk up to us and asks if anybody wants k . i laughed so hard and was like fuck yes. started talking about isomers and 1 guy had no idea but the other was aware about a lot of things and seemed quite legit, was guna take a bump in the party. saw em in there then never fuckin saw em again.  no numbers exchanged xpppp.
 i saw fucking theon greyjoy though too. night topper :D


----------



## FuckWithRaw

I saw swollen members ( dope rap crew would recommend everyone listens to there album Black magic at least once in there life) a couple times and one of the events a bunch of people got on stage and it messed the performance up. Pretty lame. But it might have been cool if it had gone smoother. 


AcidOctopus said:


> 12th Planet & Skism always throw down super heavy sets. Funtcase is absolutely amazing as well. I'm also a real big fan of Borgore.




I missed skism when he came. Really been regretting that one cause he's dope.

Got to see 12th Planet at nocturnal for my first festival ever a couple years back. He tore shit up. I'm Really glad he's back to the dubs because last time he came to my town he played all trap.

 Damn dude you got to see funty that's like a dream for me.  My crew saw him and cookie monster at edc vegas together. So jealous, I've been listening to them since like 2010. How was it?

Sorry this is a huge post ha sorry baked trip down memory lane
 I saw Borgore too. Only edc Chicago at the bass pod. Crazy set. He played like all of his old classics.


----------



## AcidOctopus

$25 for the Netsky tickets. Glad you had a damn good time though. Cool as fuck you found some K out there as well. I feel like it's super hard to come across. 
I also caught that Funtcase vs. Cookie Monsta set. Seen both of them a few times. They always kill it. Super heavy bass & amazing mosh pits. I've seen Borgore 9 times & I've met him 3 times. He's an extremely chill guy. Super fucking cool to talk to. Dim Mak Studios in LA is an amazing place. Always meet producers when I'm there.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Holy shit i was just thinking about it and i realized i saw funtcase when he came with datsik. I took a White ? and rolled so hard i forgot about it till now....... would still love to see the vs set or even cookie by him self. 

Damn man that's dope I wish I could go. Never been to a studio like that. Probably some damn good producers dropping by all the time. Would be cool.


----------



## AcidOctopus

We need to get your ass out to L.A. & we'll go hit a show every night of the week. I love L.A./Hollywood. Always feels so good to be there. Have you sample some of the Cali goodies while you're out here.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

That sounds legit as fuck. I can't say I've ever had a cali pill. Missed a chance on peach transformer pokes a long time ago and heard about aliens, macs etc but those were before i really knew my shit.Other than that don't think many presses make there way here anymore.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I think I've only ever had a Peach pill once. It was a Peach Pumpkin/Jackolantern. My homie & I were at a house party. Didn't know the girl who's party it was. We went in the bathroom together to crush up our pills & snort them. During the process of all that the girls mom started beating on the door yelling "No drugs in my bathroom". We both yelled " Im not". 

Came out rubbing our noses & sniffing like crazy. Then we found out someone had told the homies girlfriend that him & I were banging some chick together in that bathroom. That night turned out to be a mission. Haha. I won't bother with the whole story.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Ha I've totally been there. Like no we were just washing are hands......


----------



## AcidOctopus

Haha. Exactly! 
That chicks mom didn't even seem upset when we came out. She just gave us this look, took a sip of her drink & went right back to dancing.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Netsky & Kove tonight in L.A. So damn excited to see Netsky again. I believe it's my 4th or 5th time this year catching him. 

Now, do I roll tonight or do I trip...


----------



## peanut 801

Meet half way and candy flip or flower flip!


----------



## AcidOctopus

Well, I was going to split a Purple Magnet with my girl & then redose with an MDA Lightning Bolt. 

Ended up each taking an Atari & then after the show taking the Lightning Bolt. Was definitely a damn good night. Netsky & Kove fucking killed it. Got the set list for Netskys set & then even got it signed by him.


----------



## peanut 801

Hell yeah sounds like fun brotha! Those ataris are pretty solid pills, I fuckin loved em. Which lightning bolts dis you take, the older ones or the ones from this year? And that's hella cool you got the set list and got it signed dude! I finally came across a couple tabs of L, I'm so fuckin excited to try it out! Haven't fried on good Lucy since October last year....


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Nice man. How were the ataris? I Never got a chance to cop any of those they looked dope though.
and 
This might be dumb but howw do you get a set list ha?? I've been to a lot of shows but never thought about getting one.



peanut 801 said:


> I finally came across a couple tabs of L, I'm so fuckin excited to try it out! Haven't fried on good Lucy since October last year....


Exciting shit huh. My crew was talking about there last trip a couple days ago and it got me dying to be frying.  I'll wait till it snows again though, I don't think I've ever tripped in the snow.


----------



## AcidOctopus

It was one of the Lightning Bolts from this year. Congratulations on coming up on some L. Hoping maybe I'll be able to find some. 

I absolutely loved the Atari. I had one hell of a night that's for sure. I was surprised on the condition of them. Two of them were a bit beat up but the third one was absolutely perfect. 

I don't think most DJs/Producers have set lists for their events. Netsky is the only one I know so far who has set lists & that's only for his Netsky:Live shows. I usually just ask a security guard or anyone on stage who's cleaning everything up. I realized today that I've got the set list for every Netsky:Live event I've been to.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> Well, I was going to split a Purple Magnet with my girl & then redose with an MDA Lightning Bolt.
> 
> Ended up each taking an Atari & then after the show taking the Lightning Bolt. Was definitely a damn good night. Netsky & Kove fucking killed it. Got the set list for Netskys set & then even got it signed by him.



score; big ups dude! sounds like a good night :D


----------



## peanut 801

AcidOctopus said:


> It was one of the Lightning Bolts from this year. Congratulations on coming up on some L. Hoping maybe I'll be able to find some.
> 
> I absolutely loved the Atari. I had one hell of a night that's for sure. I was surprised on the condition of them. Two of them were a bit beat up but the third one was absolutely perfect.
> 
> I don't think most DJs/Producers have set lists for their events. Netsky is the only one I know so far who has set lists & that's only for his Netsky:Live shows. I usually just ask a security guard or anyone on stage who's cleaning everything up. I realized today that I've got the set list for every Netsky:Live event I've been to.



Hell yeah that's awesome man! The tabs I found are import LSD too. Wish I knew what they were called & dosed at!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

$25 for netsky tickets is steep
I saw him and high contrast in baltimore in 2012 for $15 lolol


----------



## peanut 801

$25 Is actually pretty cheap man. Most shows or raves i go to start out around $20-$25 and go up to $60-$70 as the show date gets closer


----------



## FuckWithRaw

^Seriously that's a good price. What wasn't cheap in 2012 though am I right?


----------



## AcidOctopus

I definitely didn't think $25 was bad at all. It was Netsky & Kove played as well. Hoping maybe I'll get to go to a NYE event. 

Also went to an event on Saturday night. It was fucking packed & the security guards were on a mission to bust people. Took half a Purple +/- & it kicked much harder than I expected it to.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> I definitely didn't think $25 was bad at all. It was Netsky & Kove played as well. Hoping maybe I'll get to go to a NYE event.
> 
> Also went to an event on Saturday night. It was fucking packed & the security guards were on a mission to bust people. Took half a Purple +/- & it kicked much harder than I expected it to.



the batteries confuse the fuck out of me
on pillreports butane lists 2 versions; the first lighter one that is stronger, and the darker one that is weaker. 
on both he lists MDMA HCL. so the actual doses would be : lighter pill : 190 mg  ..................... darker pill : 152 mg.

that leaves the 2nd press nowhere near 200mg.  do you know if the batteries you have are 330 on the scale or 350?


----------



## AcidOctopus

You know, I'm not entirely to sure. I do have another whole one. I could weigh that one & let you know it's weight if you'd like?


----------



## peanut 801

I've had one of the purple batteries (darker ones) and I loved it! But I took it as a redose.... just got my hands on some orange batteries, though woooo! They are much larger in size comparison to the purples. Maybe the same thickness (possibly a little thinner) but damn near the size of the goldbars! Can't wait to sample em out later on this month.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I don't even know if I have the darker one or the lighter one. I'm keeping an eye out for those Orange ones. They look so much nicer than the Purple ones.


----------



## peanut 801

Yeah, they look lovely! I hope the Heinekens & Burger kings make it out this way. 2 of my favorite presses I've seen this year


----------



## AcidOctopus

I'd really like to grab one of those BKs. The Heineken would be pretty cool to check out as well. 
I've heard so many good things about the Barclay that I can't wait to try that. Kinda curious about the Red Nintendo 2.0 as well. The very first Nintendo I had was amazing.


----------



## peanut 801

Start with half on the Barclay if half a purple (+)(-) rocked your shit, They are no joke! I personally enjoyed dropping a full one though hahaha. Did make me a bit nauseous though.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> You know, I'm not entirely to sure. I do have another whole one. I could weigh that one & let you know it's weight if you'd like?



def lemo kno. guess the **250 mg ones would be 190 and the 230 mg ones are 150. fat change.... dicks.


----------



## tripnnface

peanut 801 said:


> Start with half on the Barclay if half a purple (+)(-) rocked your shit, They are no joke! I personally enjoyed dropping a full one though hahaha. Did make me a bit nauseous though.



fukk i hope i come across one of those at some point >.>


----------



## peanut 801

Definitely keep an eye out for em brotha, fuckin bangers! Ive had quite a few and wished I had saved 1 hahahaha. Favorite pills  I've gotten in the last little while by far! I'm curious to see how good these orange (+)-)'s I got a hold of are. I hope they are like the first batch that tested 200+ mgs.... reagent tested em and instant black puddles with plenty of bubbling. Wanted to post a report but, my camera is lame both quality and posts all the info along with the pic. So, that would be a horrible idea!


----------



## AcidOctopus

I'll weigh it up as soon as I get the chance Tripnnface. 
Peanut, is it a cellphone camera? You can turn off the Geotagging on most camera phones I believe.


----------



## peanut 801

Yeah cell phone camera, ill see what I can do about it


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Should be in camera settings.
 I got the darker ones and they weigh 333 on a mg scale. A full one was a dank roll.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Has anybody herd of blue sky pills I have a chance  to pick some up


----------



## peanut 801

can't change any settings on my camera. Fuckin laaaaame shit! My phone does suck ass though, its pretty old.


----------



## tripnnface

FuckWithRaw said:


> Should be in camera settings.
> I got the darker ones and they weigh 333 on a mg scale. A full one was a dank roll.



thanks for update. looks like even at 150 mg most people seem to think they hit pretty good; still wish they just wouldn't lower em though...


----------



## AcidOctopus

I don't have a .001 scale but my Purple + - reads .33 
I think it's the darker one as well. And I agree Tripnnface. I think it's kinda dumb to market a press at a certain strength & then make different strength batches. Makes it a lot harder for people to judge their dosage. And dosage can be a very sensitive thing for some people.


----------



## Angry Bomb

Just got some gold chanels. They are a little thicker than the silver ones but have the same texture. My fingers are all covered up in glitter now


----------



## Erikmen

tripnnface said:


> thanks for update. looks like even at 150 mg most people seem to think they hit pretty good; still wish they just wouldn't lower em though...



What would be the ideal for you? 300 mg?


----------



## tripnnface

Erikmen said:


> What would be the ideal for you? 300 mg?



sure  . don't lie; we all have that E obsession where you want the strongest; fattest pill ever to grace the market!   my dream since a wee lad haha
after so many years of getting bunked and ripped off it set up a complex in my mind where i need the strongest best mdma and alot of it all the time....even if i barely eat it. kind of obsessed . especially with pressies. check what is going on in the scene almost every day.
fuck, i if i had my way we would have half gram pills split 3 ways with mdma/mda/mdea 

embarrassing how far behind our domestic pressies are in terms of dose. or the general ignorance of consumers. 
i think 300 mg pills sound dandy ; and consistent; not dropping in quantity.  man i cannot wait for the drug war to be over; in 1 decade we will make so much progress you guys..


----------



## AcidOctopus

Angry Bomb said:


> Just got some gold chanels. They are a little thicker than the silver ones but have the same texture. My fingers are all covered up in glitter now


Ahh. This excites me. I grabbed the Silver ones & fell in love. Hands down has to be one of the cleanest & best pressed domestic pills I've ever seen. It just looks like a classy fucking press. Hopefully those Gold ones are as beautiful as the Silver ones are. 

I feel how you feel Tripnnface. I'm always checking the scene to see if anything new has come out & trying to find out what people are pressing. I absolutely love coming across a fresh press. It really is sad how much our domestic presses differ from imports. I'd love to see some legit domestic cutouts & I'd absolutely love some more mixed/combo presses.


----------



## peanut 801

I figured out a way to put up a report if I actually feel like doing it now. I can just take a picture with my old phone and Bluetooth it over. But, don't really feel like doing it all over again....


----------



## FuckWithRaw

I totally agree trippin. I think i said something a little bit ago about how perfect the press was on those silver chanels . Flawless. 

I feel the same way about the scene. I been checking PR since the days of the trees, squirrels, original Qdance and jumbos. It's sad how are reputable American presses (OG pokes ,OG mints, OG aliens macs even m80s etc..) had maybe 90 mg of mdma and we're considered to be quality. One day we'll catch up to the great NL pressers (even they had a rough couple years back a couple years ago ha) or they'll step it up just a little and supply the US more than they have.

Things are moving in the right direction. It may be slow, but with the little progress we have made in the war on drugs things can never go back. Drug use as a whole will press forward.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I'd love to see a pic of these Gold Chanels. Still no PR for them. Only new reports on White & Green Chanels.


----------



## Angry Bomb

AcidOctopus said:


> I'd love to see a pic of these Gold Chanels. Still no PR for them. Only new reports on White & Green Chanels.



I don't have a test kit on me so I won't post on PR yet, but I can provide a picture here in a bit.


----------



## Angry Bomb




----------



## AcidOctopus

Ahh. Those definitely look nice. Until I see them in person though I'll have to say I still like the Silver's. Thanks for the pic. Really appreciate it. Hopefully they have MDA in them.


----------



## Sinjomu

peanut 801 said:


> Yeah, they look lovely! I hope the Heinekens & Burger kings make it out this way. 2 of my favorite presses I've seen this year


Speaking of these, has anyone here tried them yet? Both are avail. to me but I'm kinda iffy on them. People on PR say Heinekens have a big spread and one person said they might be bombs. BKs on the other hand supposedly have really high dosage (lab tested 300mg HCI at first and now lowered to 250mg HCI, still very high), so high that it kind of scares me. It's also more expensive that most other things out right now but they sound very promising, lots of white specks.

Lately I've been doing yellow Warner Bros., they test clean and comedown is clean but I can't seem to get much euphoria from them. Then again it may be just the conditions in which I took them in. First time was at a festival, it was around 11pm and extremely cold and I have a hard time getting up if its not warm, second time I was already hammered (drunk) when I took so it wasn't as pleasant as I would have liked

If anyone has tried the Heineys/BKs, would love to hear your thoughts. Cheers


----------



## AcidOctopus

Well I haven't tried either of them yet. There does seem to be a decent spread on those Heinekens though. All the tests I've seen on those BKs though have been pretty fucking high in MDxx content. I personally would go for the BKs. You don't have to take the whole thing at once. There's enough MDxx there for a few sessions.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Go Bks not enough test/reports on them.


----------



## chobozor

Has anyone tried the White Chanels? If so, what do you think of them?


----------



## AcidOctopus

Haven't tried the White ones. I came across the Silver ones. Haven't personally tried one yet. My friend did though & he said it took forever to hit. They look pretty hard pressed so that could've been why. Everyone seems to enjoy them though.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

What's poppin cali peeps?? I've been seeing plenty of goods in your neck of the woods any shows for Christmas??


----------



## Angry Bomb

Stay safe and roll responsibly for NYE everyone!


----------



## AcidOctopus

The Cassettes made it to Cali! Definitely a nice way to start off the new year.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Nice what color?? 

Also Any body try the Fendi's yet?? I'm a fan of that pres.


----------



## AcidOctopus

FuckWithRaw said:


> Nice what color??
> 
> Also Any body try the Fendi's yet?? I'm a fan of that pres.


Purple & Yellow sir. 
And I have not yet. I've seen them & they do look nice.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Complimentary nice.
 Pics maybe?? 

Hoping to stumble across more goods in my area as we're surrounded apparently but am yet to see anything Staying hopeful.


----------



## AcidOctopus

If I could post pics from mobile I would. I'll see what I can do though. 
Tried a Silver Chanel today & really enjoyed it. Currently on a real smooth come down. Definitely a double drop press though, for me at least.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> If I could post pics from mobile I would. I'll see what I can do though.
> Tried a Silver Chanel today & really enjoyed it. Currently on a real smooth come down. Definitely a double drop press though, for me at least.



how often do you roll man seems like a good amount haha


----------



## AcidOctopus

Honestly not very often at all. Always at least 2 months in between each roll. 
I'd rather trip personally. I've got a much harder time pacing myself with Psychedlics.


----------



## peanut 801

I'm like the opposite of that, lol. I have a harder time holding on to E than any psychedelic drugs. I still usually wait at least 30 days between rolls. But then again psychedelic drugs other than shrooms have been few and far between the passed little while for me.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> Honestly not very often at all. Always at least 2 months in between each roll.
> I'd rather trip personally. I've got a much harder time pacing myself with Psychedlics.



for sure... im trying to hit a year right now without dropage we will see how that goes  usually though i would say i probly roll 4 times a year.. maybe 5 or 6 but usually pretty hard. so you are saying you only ate 1 chanel for the night and that would be your session until 2 months? that is good self control i get the gnarliest fiend feeling unless i drown it in booze or something i have to eat more mdma xp

eat a 10 strip


----------



## tripnnface

peanut 801 said:


> I'm like the opposite of that, lol. I have a harder time holding on to E than any psychedelic drugs. I still usually wait at least 30 days between rolls. But then again psychedelic drugs other than shrooms have been few and far between the passed little while for me.



holdin on to e is usually the hardest for me...i should have such a baller collection; god damnit >.>
besides k; but that goes too damn quick to begin with xp mmmm. k. i did some mxe recently but mxe is fucking intense i dont really like it


----------



## AcidOctopus

tripnnface said:


> for sure... im trying to hit a year right now without dropage we will see how that goes  usually though i would say i probly roll 4 times a year.. maybe 5 or 6 but usually pretty hard. so you are saying you only ate 1 chanel for the night and that would be your session until 2 months? that is good self control i get the gnarliest fiend feeling unless i drown it in booze or something i have to eat more mdma xp
> 
> eat a 10 strip


Yep. Only took 1 Chanel. I'd be lying if I said I didn't think about redosing. It wasn't hitting as hard as I wanted so I thought about it for a little. I wasn't doing a whole lot though. Was basically just chillin so I decided against trying to achieve a harder roll. 
Ahh. I've wanted to do the 10 strip challenge for awhile now. Most I've taken was 7 & it wasn't all at once. Started with 2 & 30 minutes later said fuck it & took the other 5. Was a beautiful night that's for damn sure. 
Blah. Talk of K makes me so sad. I pretty much get to do it once a year & it's somehow always at EDC.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> Yep. Only took 1 Chanel. I'd be lying if I said I didn't think about redosing. It wasn't hitting as hard as I wanted so I thought about it for a little. I wasn't doing a whole lot though. Was basically just chillin so I decided against trying to achieve a harder roll.
> Ahh. I've wanted to do the 10 strip challenge for awhile now. Most I've taken was 7 & it wasn't all at once. Started with 2 & 30 minutes later said fuck it & took the other 5. Was a beautiful night that's for damn sure.
> Blah. Talk of K makes me so sad. I pretty much get to do it once a year & it's somehow always at EDC.



hell ya man!! if the set & setting is calm & serene ; it is always fun to take it up a notch!
last time i fried i only ate 3 and was fucking retarded high; if i ate a 10 strip i dont even know... hilarious never knowing what the tabs are laid at :D. guess that is why we sample batches xp

i am naturally pretty paranoid and anxious sometimes and lsd kind of expands on that so my best trips are always alone and somewhere hella away from people. love frying in nature so much. i have some friends who fry wherever though so def each to their own. i think mushrooms have a less manic feel to them and on occasion can receive godly blissful body highs. it makes you wonder since they are both tryptamines if super clean acid should feel like high quality LSD; in the physical. so many different mushroom strains too; cubensis being amongst the weaker and that is usually all anybody eats. some strains out there a gram will fuck your face. on the hunt >
scope this chart
http://www.erowid.org/plants/mushrooms/mushrooms_info4.shtml

weird about the k i hope you are graced with abunch soon!  k + nitrous late at night in my room in the dark is my favorite drug combo i have ever done of anything. makes me feel like God displacing time & space


----------



## AcidOctopus

tripnnface said:


> if super clean acid should feel like high quality LSD; in the physical.


LSD is Acid. Acid is just another name for LSD. I was once talking to this kid who was trying to tell me they weren't the same thing. Tried to tell me real acid is made from battery acid. 

As for the K & Nitrous combo, that's something I'd love to try. I always enjoy NOS & adding it with other stuff just makes it better.


----------



## tripnnface

AcidOctopus said:


> LSD is Acid. Acid is just another name for LSD. I was once talking to this kid who was trying to tell me they weren't the same thing. Tried to tell me real acid is made from battery acid.
> 
> As for the K & Nitrous combo, that's something I'd love to try. I always enjoy NOS & adding it with other stuff just makes it better.



ya i worded that weird haha. i meant to  attempt to say high quality acid should have a much better body high than 90% of the dose i have ever eaten ; i dont think that much acid is the best it can be cuz the body high would resemble shrooms more. most of the time i feel pretty tweaky on acid def not my favorite body high. some people have their synth down though  i would love to eat more stuff like that :D. and ya i still hear some pretty crazy misconceptions haha people are funny

mmmm nitrous . the best.  thank god for gas


----------



## FuckWithRaw

tripnnface said:


> ya i worded that weird haha. i meant to  attempt to say high quality acid should have a much better body high than 90% of the dose i have ever eaten ; i dont think that much acid is the best it can be cuz the body high would resemble shrooms more. most of the time i feel pretty tweaky on acid def not my favorite body high. some people have their synth down though  i would love to eat more stuff like that :D. and ya i still hear some pretty crazy misconceptions haha people are funny
> 
> mmmm nitrous . the best.  thank god for gas



Not sure how versed you are on lysergic, but I would recommend testing your tabs because tweaky seems sketch. Lots of scary rc's that fit blotters nowadays. 
Couldn't agree more about nitrous though shit is amazing.


----------



## oldfag420

FuckWithRaw said:


> Not sure how versed you are on lysergic, but I would recommend testing your tabs because tweaky seems sketch. Lots of scary rc's that fit blotters nowadays.
> Couldn't agree more about nitrous though shit is amazing.



RC's have the tweak to them for sure, from my understanding the real deal doesnt.

Nitrous + 2ct7 + dabs = game winning combo.
Dabs + shrooms = cool too, just dont drop the nail or dome....

and on topic, central california pill distribution seems to be mostly methbombs.... :/


----------



## FuckWithRaw

I would try to get my hands on some of those fendis or channels. Seen good results for those.
Any presses you know are meth?? Might be good to get the word out ya dig??


----------



## tripnnface

oldfag420 said:


> RC's have the tweak to them for sure, from my understanding the real deal doesnt.
> 
> Nitrous + 2ct7 + dabs = game winning combo.
> Dabs + shrooms = cool too, just dont drop the nail or dome....
> 
> and on topic, central california pill distribution seems to be mostly methbombs.... :/



don't think i have ever eaten an RC to be honest; i just must not enjoy the body high as most people haha. 
personally i think if you are high enough it just starts getting pretty tweaky. definitely not the way i feel on shrooms. people high as fuck on dose also look like tweakers; certain point you should not be in public for sure haha. unless you are in a massive city or something where there are already naked crazy bums shouting gibberish . had a few friends get fucked for being too high in public
had 2c-i once as 2c-i and felt the weird phenethylamine muscle spasms and shit... i should eat some confirmed nbome to see what it feels like maybe. definitely never had DOX; but i know it went around my area before. if anything i have ever eaten was not lsd; 100% could not tell.  also though seeing as i prefer unmoving k hole-ism  to the manic fast paced lsd vibe it makes sense i might call acid tweaky. the energy level is overwhelming imo

2ct7? damn bro gnarly haha.
i won't even think about dabbing or smoking with anything anymore makes for weird headspace personally. 
ya wish i had something on topic to add... haven't seen any pill in a while; meth or good :/
do you know what presses they are?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

real deal has a little bit of stimulant efrfect
we talkin bout LSD here
main deal is if it has no taste, its LSD
if it has any taste, its not
thats basically it.


----------



## peanut 801

This has gotten quite off topic from Cali beans, just saying....


----------



## FuckWithRaw

^True that.
Lots of new goods from the ca on edata if you haven't seen them yet.


----------



## peanut 801

Ill have to peep it out & see what's up. Haven't been on Edata in a bit.


----------



## AcidOctopus

I'll definitely have to scope Edata too. Been hearing a lot of good things about the Fendis going around. 
Also waiting for the Beyond Wonderland lineup to drop.


----------



## peanut 801

Hopefully will be coming across some lovely crystal MDMA this week! *fingers crossed!*


----------



## AcidOctopus

It's been forever since I've had crystal. I'd be so excited to get some xtal MDA.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

What happened cali?? I haven't seen many reports lately or a new press in awhile. Is it usually like this between festi season or is the game just being over run with imports?? I hope it's the later vs just no product around.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Well we did have the Chanels, Gucci & Fendi presses going around in all kinds of colors. Definitely does seem like there have been an increase in the number of Import reports on the Cali part of PR. I'm sure it will kick back up when the events & festivals do.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Seems like forever ago ha I hope domestic Pressers step their game up this season or soon they'll go the way of the dodo.


----------



## AcidOctopus

They really do need to step up a bit. I feel like the domestic MDMA has a nicer feel to it than the imports. Would be cool to see some cutouts that were domestic and we all know I'm a big fan of MDA. Hell, let's get some combo presses in circulation. 
Waiting for Beyond! Seems like it's been forever since I've got to escape from the real world.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

LAME http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3594 
Any one else see those??


----------



## RichRemix

Has anyone had any experience with the White Maserati press going around So Cal at all?


----------



## epic11

FuckWithRaw said:


> LAME http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3594
> Any one else see those??



Yea thats a sketchy combo.


----------



## Angry Bomb

mdma + methylone is a decent combo imo. but def not better than mdma alone of course


----------



## Limey

Has anyone tried the yellow kaws pokeballs ? 
I also have a few grey speckled Dolphins which I was told are an MDMA/MDA combo. Went straight to black with Marquis


----------



## desertracer543

Limey said:


> Has anyone tried the yellow kaws pokeballs ?
> I also have a few grey speckled Dolphins which I was told are an MDMA/MDA combo. Went straight to black with Marquis



I tried a yellow kaw pokeball at the beginning of August. It was pretty strong roll and lasted long but towards the end of the roll I felt super spacey (normally I just go back to feeling sober)l. It could have been the ridiculous heat and or alcohol I drank before then though. I'd recommend it if you cant get your hands on any orange teslas or yellow snapchats.


----------



## Limey

desertracer543 said:


> I tried a yellow kaw pokeball at the beginning of August. It was pretty strong roll and lasted long but towards the end of the roll I felt super spacey (normally I just go back to feeling sober)l. It could have been the ridiculous heat and or alcohol I drank before then though. I'd recommend it if you cant get your hands on any orange teslas or yellow snapchats.



The yellow kaws pokeballs turned black with Marquis, however there was a greenish tint to it which could indicate something like 2-cb ? (Or perhaps just a reaction to the dye in the pill?)
However, I haven't heard any bad reports of these, so hopefully they're safe to consume like I'm planning to this weekend. 
I loved the Orange Teslas. Unfortunately I can't get these anymore, however I can get the blue Teslas. Has anyone tried those ? 
I didn't really get much off the snapchats, however I had built up quite a tolerance at the time. Even so, you would think 3 would have me flying, yet all I got were a few tingles, slight speedy feeling, and mild hallucinations like seeing things out of the corner of my eye. Zero euphoria. They tested good too and my friend was rolling balls off half. ? 
hopefully after a 2 week break I'll be able to roll again (was supposed to be taking a month off, however that didn't go according to plan)


----------



## desertracer543

Limey said:


> The yellow kaws pokeballs turned black with Marquis, however there was a greenish tint to it which could indicate something like 2-cb ? (Or perhaps just a reaction to the dye in the pill?)
> However, I haven't heard any bad reports of these, so hopefully they're safe to consume like I'm planning to this weekend.
> I loved the Orange Teslas. Unfortunately I can't get these anymore, however I can get the blue Teslas. Has anyone tried those ?
> I didn't really get much off the snapchats, however I had built up quite a tolerance at the time. Even so, you would think 3 would have me flying, yet all I got were a few tingles, slight speedy feeling, and mild hallucinations like seeing things out of the corner of my eye. Zero euphoria. They tested good too and my friend was rolling balls off half. ?
> hopefully after a 2 week break I'll be able to roll again (was supposed to be taking a month off, however that didn't go according to plan)



No idea about the Marquis. I didn't test mine, just referred to pill reports for my decision. I've heard good stuff about the blue teslas but I believe those are a different presser than the Orange teslas and yellow snapchats. You definitely shouldn't roll after only a 2 week break...ESPECIALLY if 3 snapchats don't do much. Obviously the pill isnt the problem if your friend rolled hard off half (those are like 200mg+ pills). Thats a clear sign of serotonin depletion. Also the kaw pokeballs are much lower dosed than the snapchats/teslas so you'd be wasting your money.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Limey said:


> The yellow kaws pokeballs turned black with Marquis, however there was a greenish tint to it which could indicate something like 2-cb ? (Or perhaps just a reaction to the dye in the pill?)
> However, I haven't heard any bad reports of these, so hopefully they're safe to consume like I'm planning to this weekend.
> I loved the Orange Teslas. Unfortunately I can't get these anymore, however I can get the blue Teslas. Has anyone tried those ?
> I didn't really get much off the snapchats, however I had built up quite a tolerance at the time. Even so, you would think 3 would have me flying, yet all I got were a few tingles, slight speedy feeling, and mild hallucinations like seeing things out of the corner of my eye. Zero euphoria. They tested good too and my friend was rolling balls off half. ?
> hopefully after a 2 week break I'll be able to roll again (was supposed to be taking a month off, however that didn't go according to plan)


Damn man three snapchats is excessive. It definitely sounds like your rolling way to often I'd try to wait a month if not three inbtween your rolls otherwise you will continue to have negative experiences.


----------



## AcidOctopus

What happened to this thread?! California has all sorts of fire going around right now doesn't it?? All kinds of good looking reports on PR.


----------



## epic11

AcidOctopus said:


> What happened to this thread?! California has all sorts of fire going around right now doesn't it?? All kinds of good looking reports on PR.





No news is good news homie. The scene all over the world is flooded. Happy rolling!  We are in a good time.


----------



## AcidOctopus

epic11 said:


> No news is good news homie. The scene all over the world is flooded. Happy rolling!  We are in a good time.


Haha. I suppose that's one way of looking at. I just enjoy hearing about people's experiences. I noticed someone's trying to bring back Pokeballs. Anyone had any first hand experiences with those??


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Is that like the kaws pokes you're talking about or is there a new poke press??


----------



## AcidOctopus

Yeah. The Kaws Pokes is what I'm talking about. Everyone on PR seems to love the things. I was pretty shocked when I saw someone doing the pokeball thing again.


----------



## stayhealthy970

Pokesquare


----------



## Sosick801

Just had a red Heineken out here in utah and ive got to say that after trying many different import presses this year (nespressos, legomen, tripadvisors, etc) these were definitely some quality beans only needed one to feel good for the night and even was floored for a little while lol


----------



## Sosick801

AcidOctopus said:


> Yeah. The Kaws Pokes is what I'm talking about. Everyone on PR seems to love the things. I was pretty shocked when I saw someone doing the pokeball thing again.


Pokesquares were good presses felt like 70 -80 mgs but were definitely quality MD in em


----------



## Sosick801

AcidOctopus said:


> What happened to this thread?! California has all sorts of fire going around right now doesn't it?? All kinds of good looking reports on PR.


I just joined this site after lurking for a minute and hope to contribute to this thread as ive had my fair share of imports and domestics over the past couple years


----------



## stayhealthy970

^^^ what kinds


----------



## Sosick801

stayhealthy970 said:


> ^^^ what kinds


My first ever press was the purple pikachus then had a couple HH presses maseratis. Then had a while where i couldnt get shit till around the reboot crew time and had most of their presess 

But for the past two years almost ive been getting my hands on mostly imports mostly Nintendo crew stuff


----------



## AcidOctopus

A few of those Pokesquares found their way to me & I absolutely loved them. Someone said it earlier, definitely some quality MD in them. Loved everything about them honestly.


----------



## Sosick801

Red go fasts going around pretty dope press and theyre supposed to be great beans 
Im on a much needed tolerance break so havent tried em yet


----------



## AcidOctopus

Bump. 
To much bullshit in this section of BL. Hopefully this will revive this thread.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Last Cali domestics I came across were some of the Pokemon Squares & some Green Blanks that were super fucking fire. Loved everything about them.


----------

